# Anyone into Watches?



## Keirosen (Sep 12, 2015)

Any watch enthusiasts on SSO? I never thought I'd have an interest in them, and then I started helping out a jewelry store. Now I'm always wearing one, and I'm always on the lookout for cool timepieces. Let's see what SSO is sporting on their wrists!


----------



## Mike (Sep 12, 2015)

Keirosen said:


> Any watch enthusiasts on SSO? I never thought I'd have an interest in them, and then I started helping out a jewelry store. Now I'm always wearing one, and I'm always on the lookout for cool timepieces. Let's see what SSO is sporting on their wrists!



Working at a jewelry store for a few years is what got me into watches as well. I have a couple of bulova's that I love and still really want to get my hands on a movado, but since I stopped working there the watch obsession kind of slowly faded away. Or maybe it's the lack of a discount lol. Jewelry store markup is crazy and where I worked I got stuff at cost, so My $400 bulova only cost me $180.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Sep 12, 2015)

Seikos are my current bag, but I have quite a few watches. 

Here are my newest additions:


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Sep 12, 2015)

I'm not an expert on watches but there's a few that I like. My wife was wearing a fake Rado Integral for a year everyday, so I gave her the real version when the knockoff started literally falling apart. 






I have a cheap Invicta Ocean Ghost II but I like it, accurate enough and no batteries. If I ever have enough money for a luxury timepiece I'll get a TAG Heuer from the LINK series.


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 12, 2015)

I'm a big watches fan, but only started getting into them recently. 

My current watch (which I love dearly):


----------



## BucketheadRules (Sep 12, 2015)

I only have one, but it's quite a pretty one... and I do like a bit of watch pr0n.


----------



## MFB (Sep 12, 2015)

I keep saying I'll buy one time and time again, and so far I've bought none. BUT, I did finally make a list of ones I want for the future so I can revisit it and start narrowing that same list down.

Still my most coveted one:





Then slightly lower on the totem pole:


----------



## Keirosen (Sep 12, 2015)

ThePhilosopher said:


> Seikos are my current bag, but I have quite a few watches.
> 
> Here are my newest additions:


Love the classic auto. Seikos are the way to go! Gotta love their reliability. Their newest 1000m dive watch survived a 3000m plunge. Freakin' insane.


----------



## Keirosen (Sep 12, 2015)

MFB said:


> I keep saying I'll buy one time and time again, and so far I've bought none. BUT, I did finally make a list of ones I want for the future so I can revisit it and start narrowing that same list down.
> 
> Still my most coveted one:
> 
> ...


Look into Obaku, I think they actually have a model exactly like that Skagen, but cheaper.


----------



## MFB (Sep 12, 2015)

Keirosen said:


> Look into Obaku, I think they actually have a model exactly like that Skagen, but cheaper.



Yup, I've also got an Obaku on my list. They're also super sleek looking, I tend to prefer minimalism in my watches - which unsurprisingly the Europeans are really good at


----------



## thraxil (Sep 12, 2015)

Nothing too special. I have a Skagen Titanium (in black mesh, as above), and a Citizen AT0200-05E Eco-Drive, which isn't super sexy, but is cool and super reliable with the whole solar power thing.

99% of the time though now, I wear my Pebble (now a Pebble Time Steel). It's not great looking, but it's so useful there's no going back for me.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 12, 2015)

Just gonna throw this link in and necro this thread instead of posting the same stuff. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/183618-watches-8.html


----------



## TheStig1214 (Sep 12, 2015)

I love watches. Specifically skeleton watches. These are my two, both are currently broken. I can't wind the Relic and the Stuhrling's minute hand swings freely. Probably not worth fixing so I need a new one :/






(Side note, for any fans of the Hello Internet podcast, my dream watch is an Omega Speedmaster like Brady's)


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Sep 12, 2015)

I don't have anything special at the moment, but I used to have a pretty awesome watch that I put on this wristband:






Looking at this thread makes me want to upgrade my watch in the worst way, I might have to grab a watch and one of those wristbands and remake my old one.


----------



## TauSigmaNova (Sep 12, 2015)

Love watches, wish I could have more.


My current two: a Wenger 7902x I got three or so years ago - cost about 150 at Costco and I've been using it almost daily till I got my new one, and I still wear it when I swim. It's been boating, driving, climbing, hiking, camping, swimming, everything. Cheap and Swiss made and it still works very well.




A Tissot Quickster - picked this up in April in St Maarten and I love it. Wear it daily, it has a built in stopwatch and two months after setting it nearly perfectly it's only a second and a half or so behind. The sapphire crystal glass really is very scratch-proof. Whole thing looks great.





What I want:
This Frederique Constant Moonphase - Tried it on a few weeks ago and been in love since. It's very classy, the open back is insane, and it fit really nicely. You can find them online for between 2500-3000 but even then, it's not like I have that cash right now.





Omega Planet Ocean Seamaster in Blue - I seem to prefer Omega to Rolex. Hmm.




I'm also interested in a wide variety of Tags, Pateks, LeCoultres, Omegas, the all black Movados, etc. Not gonna bother posting all of them.


None of these pictures of mine, including the two of the watches I own. I'm not interested in searching through all my photos to find a picture of mine or to take a picture of both and upload them right now. However, the pictures I found are exactly the same as my pieces so it should do.


Also - TheStig, I was looking at a Stuhrling Auto skeleton face that I liked, but the chinese movement kinda put me off and I wasn't really in the market for a watch at the time. It looked pretty cool though.


----------



## bloc (Sep 12, 2015)

I wouldn't say I'm into watches or anything, but I do wear one every time I leave my house


----------



## Leuchty (Sep 12, 2015)

Ive got myself a Tissot and plan to get a Seiko soon.


----------



## Kobalt (Sep 12, 2015)

I'm not INTO watches, but I've been going around the idea of getting one since the last year, primarily because I find looking at your cellphone to know the time portrays wrong intentions and therefore is kind of disrespectful. Maybe it's just me?


----------



## TauSigmaNova (Sep 13, 2015)

KingVee said:


> I'm not INTO watches, but I've been going around the idea of getting one since the last year, primarily because I find looking at your cellphone to know the time portrays wrong intentions and therefore is kind of disrespectful. Maybe it's just me?




Do it. On top of the fact that you won't have to look at your phone (though depending on the situation, people may find checking your watch disrespectful as they'll think you can't wait to leave), it'll look great


----------



## bloc (Sep 13, 2015)

Tbh both can come off as disrespectful, you can't win. You just gotta know WHEN to check for the time!


----------



## Leuchty (Sep 13, 2015)

If a pretty lady asks you the time it's better to flash a nice timepiece than to fumble for your phone...


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 13, 2015)

Mark my words... _some day_ I *will* have a Romaine Jerome Titanic DNA SteamPunk watch! Even though I never wear watches and hate the feeling of something constrictive around my wrist I would definitely wear it out on special occasions.








Rev.


----------



## Jlang (Sep 13, 2015)

Im a huge watch nerd. Picked up a koa/gold martin and macarthur most recently and I absolutely adore it.


----------



## TauSigmaNova (Sep 13, 2015)

Forgot to mention this in watches I'd love to have.... It's a limited edition as far as I'm aware and it's sold out... Under 3K and quite a beauty, though I have no experience or much knowledge about the company..


----------



## QuantumCybin (Sep 16, 2015)

Wore a nice G Shock for years, never had any issues with it, those things can literally take a beating. Now I have an Apple Watch. I know, I'm an idiot for liking it


----------



## Keirosen (Sep 17, 2015)

QuantumCybin said:


> Wore a nice G Shock for years, never had any issues with it, those things can literally take a beating. Now I have an Apple Watch. I know, I'm an idiot for liking it



Nothing wrong with a utilitarian time-piece. Or an Apple Watch. Good value for the money.


----------



## Keirosen (Sep 17, 2015)

BrailleDecibel said:


> I don't have anything special at the moment, but I used to have a pretty awesome watch that I put on this wristband:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Get a watch! My arm feels naked without one.


----------



## Keirosen (Sep 17, 2015)

I love these things, the GMT's Kinetic movement is awesome, I haven't worn it in a few weeks and it's still dead accurate. The Other one is a watch made by the Jewelry store i work for, and it's better than any Rolex I've ever seen. Sorry for the scuffyness, I was too lazy to polish them up and take good photos... 
I have a Seiko ReCraft back at home as well, and aside from having to reset it every day, I love that thing too. 

As for my want, Dat Tag Monaco V4.... mmmmmmmm if only I had 40 grand to blow on anything....


----------



## Keirosen (Sep 18, 2015)

Oops. Here they are.


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Sep 18, 2015)

I have one of these and also a Quartz TW Steel. Some nice watches in this thread!


----------



## ghostred7 (Sep 18, 2015)

I have one of these I bought to attend a wedding years ago. It was a bday pres to myself. Got it at Sack's Off 5th. ~$400 after a 50% discount. I love the contour and stingray skin. I baby this thing lol...


----------



## Keirosen (Sep 18, 2015)

ghostred7 said:


> I have one of these I bought to attend a wedding years ago. It was a bday pres to myself. Got it at Sack's Off 5th. ~$400 after a 50% discount. I love the contour and stingray skin. I baby this thing lol...


Gorgeous. Never been a fan of stingray skin, but that looks sharp.


----------



## Keirosen (Sep 18, 2015)

goldsteinat0r said:


> I have one of these and also a Quartz TW Steel. Some nice watches in this thread!



I worship any F1 related timepiece.


----------



## IChuckFinleyI (Sep 19, 2015)

I've got about 10 or so watches. A few Bulova, Sturling and Akribos. My Bulovas are my favorites of the bunch.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Oct 20, 2015)

I recently got a watch off my list, the Orange Monster. This guy is currently under the knife getting a new bubble-domed AR coated Sapphire crystal installed.


----------



## Bloodshredder (Oct 21, 2015)

I wish I could affort one of those KHS watches at the moment. But for now, I have to stick with my cheapo Casio watches.

They are not bad at all, though! besides, for my taste, they don't look so crappy at all.


----------



## Blytheryn (Oct 27, 2015)

This looks pretty cool. Cheaper than the Breitlings or Bremonts I want too.
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/helgray/helgray-hornet-all-around-badass-watch-with-dual-t


----------



## Estilo (Oct 29, 2015)

ThePhilosopher said:


> I recently got a watch off my list, the Orange Monster. This guy is currently under the knife getting a new bubble-domed AR coated Sapphire crystal installed.



Way cool. I've got the Blue New Monster SRP455 but I really do want another Orange Monster as 1. the Blue isn't exactly part of Seiko's "classic" cult lineup and 2. the PVD'd bezel is annoying the .... outta me by how easily it peels. Kinda hard justifying getting a variation of the same watch with the same movement though..


----------



## Spicypickles (Oct 29, 2015)

Have any of you guys seen the original grain watches?


Handcrafted Wood Watches &ndash; Original Grain Watches


They're made out of wood and metal, I figured a bunch of guitar/watch nerds would approve!


I used to have a box full of watches: a couple Tags, Seiko's and an old beat up rolex my uncle gave me, but it got stolen when I was moving. Theives just up and took a box out of my vehicle as I was carrying other stuff in. They also got my vinyl collection.


----------



## Rev2010 (Oct 29, 2015)

Spicypickles said:


> Have any of you guys seen the original grain watches?
> 
> 
> Handcrafted Wood Watches &ndash; Original Grain Watches
> ...



They've actually got something similar in Hawaii too, koa watches:






Always tempted to pick one up but I just never wear watches. Only one I'd sport on special occasions would be that Titanic one I linked earlier. Wish I had one of them.


Rev.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Oct 29, 2015)

Little of budget, been tempted to check out the apple watch for the time being


----------



## Spectivum (Oct 29, 2015)

Watches or guitars, the simpler the design the better for me. It is acually not easy to find minimalistic watches.


----------



## thegut (Oct 29, 2015)

I've always had a fondness for watches. Next on the buy list is an Omega Aqua Terra 41.5mm.

Today wearing my Tag Heuer Carrera 1887:


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Nov 3, 2015)

I got my Orange Monster back from getting a domed sapphire crystal installed.









I also picked up this guy locally for $50, and ordered a pair of oiled leather straps to use instead of the bracelet.


----------



## Cynic (Nov 3, 2015)

my latest watch purchase:


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Nov 3, 2015)

My mom found an Invicta watch at her church that no one has called in about and it's been three weeks. She looked it up and it's valued around $900 USD, so guess that's kinda neat.


----------



## Kidneythief (Nov 4, 2015)

I got an MVMT Watch (Movement) this year for my 30th birthday. Standard quartz watch, but it does the job, and I like the style.

(excuse the not so good instagram picture)
https://instagram.com/p/0YfCmYrpqN/?taken-by=bferenc

I'm also eyeing with this company called WeWood. The watches here are made from wood -well I guess the exterior atleast-, but I'm still hesitant if I should buy one. They look also good for me 

WeWOOD Wooden Watches | 100% Natural Wooden Watches - Choose Nations


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Nov 4, 2015)

lelandbowman3 said:


> My mom found an Invicta watch at her church that no one has called in about and it's been three weeks. She looked it up and it's valued around $900 USD, so guess that's kinda neat.



You can never judge the cost of an Invicta by their list MSRP, it's a huge joke to make them seem more expensive than they really are. Find it for sale on Amazon or eBay and you'll get a real feel for what it is worth. 

That said some Invicta models are actually quite nice (Pro Diver automatics come to mind) and others are just heinous looking, the one I used to own was nice until the stem and crown came out and the repair was going to cost almost as much as I paid for the watch.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Nov 6, 2015)

New Watch Day!

After having my only two watched broken and being too lazy to get them fixed for about 4 months I decided to get myself a new one. A bit more modern and casual looking than my others, but still a skeleton! And a SWATCH!


----------



## Ebart (Nov 14, 2015)

I've got a 1990's red dial Tag Heuer Formula 1 that I am probably going to be selling soon so I can upgrade to a Rolex Submariner, after much saving of my dollars.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Nov 14, 2015)

I just picked this up for a steal and put it on an orange ostrich strap I had lying around.


----------



## jaxadam (Nov 14, 2015)

MythicSquirrel said:


> Little of budget, been tempted to check out the apple watch for the time being



I've got the Seadweller Submariner 2000, and it's fantastic. It's good to get them serviced by authorized Rolex person every couple of years, and they'll last forever. Mine doesn't miss a beat.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Nov 16, 2015)

I want to see pics of that beauty, is it a DRSD?


----------



## jaxadam (Nov 16, 2015)

ThePhilosopher said:


> I want to see pics of that beauty, is it a DRSD?



It is. It's actually a DRSD Mark II with a pretty low serial number. I snagged these really quick and these aren't the best shots, but you can see the "chocolate" dial as well.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Dec 3, 2015)

Been following this thread because I used to be really into watches/ time-pieces, but have been away from them in more recent years. Cellphone did it. 

What I'm wanting to know from you aficionado's is if you know of a decent ( no nonsense/ no bling) ladies watch for under maybe $40-$50?

Also if there is a particular brand or type of band that is of good quality to maybe replace the one that she has now... a cheap ( faux?) leather strap. She's actually gone through a few over the last couple years. 

She's never had a decent watch and I'd love to get her one for Christmas this year. Any recommendations would be sincerely appreciated.


----------



## MFB (Dec 27, 2015)

Got this little number for Christmas, and while I wouldn't have picked it out myself, I really dig it.





I think my next purchase might be this one


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 27, 2015)

My new Skagen:


----------



## asher (Dec 27, 2015)

Parents got me this guy for Christmas. Damn large for my tiny wrists, but somehow it works!


----------



## will_shred (Oct 25, 2016)

question, I ware my watch on my right hand, its just a battery powered analog nothing fancy. I was just wondering if tremolo picking could potentially cause it to go off time? Barring my picking speed approaching the speed of light and the time changing due to relativity.


----------



## Given To Fly (Oct 25, 2016)

When my grandfather retired (he was a banker) he was given a gold watch. When he died (it was a while ago) my family got his stuff which included this watch. My family does not know anything about watches except that they tell time. So I did some research on it. I will not be able to give you all the information you might need because I do not have the watch with me. Here is what I found: 

The watch is an *Omega Constellation F300Hz Chronometer* and I believe it is made from 18K gold and stainless steel. The band is also gold and stainless steel with what appear to be two diamonds and an emerald underneath the bank's name. I do not know the date the watch was made. The watch does not work anymore and it will cost $750 to repair IF the watch store can even find the parts. 

I am not in charge of the watch but I can find out any additional information and I should probably take some photos too. Like I said before, my family knows nothing about watches and I am fairly certain I am the only one who has taken the time to do any research. Unfortunately, when you do internet research you tend to become more confused the more you read. Apparently, "this is a nice watch" has been said to the family member in charge of the watch by everyone who has seen it and knows anything about watches. That does not really mean anything, but at the same time, no one has said, "we get these in here all the time." 

I apologize for the limited amount of information but any knowledge/educated guesses as to how nice of watch this is and if it would be worth repairing would be appreciated. There are no plans to sell the watch but I think it is wise to know the value of the items you own.


----------



## sezna (Mar 10, 2017)

Was just about to start a new thread for watches and then I found this 

I started a "collection" last year, although it is still pretty small. Started with a Seiko Alpinist and some microbrands, now I just got a Tudor Black Bay 36mm and I'm looking at how I can somehow afford the new Nomos Metro with the power reserve and date. 

I mean...look at it.


----------



## sakeido (Mar 18, 2017)

Nice Nomos man! I gave those a good hard look... but decided I'd rather get a few more Hamiltons instead of just one Nomos, hahah. I think when I finally spring for a more expensive watch, I'd go for a Bremont but that's a ways down the road yet. 






collection from left to right. ....ty over-edited pic but it was the best I could do with the crappy camera gear I have here. Turns out it's hard to take nice pictures of watches with no tripod

Hamilton Khaki Field Day/Date Auto
Hamilton Pilot Quartz
Movado Museum Sport Chrono
BOS Skeleton

the last being a cheap Chinese watch to see if I would like a skeleton as much as I thought I would (I sure do) and if I liked steel bracelet watches (I sure don't). Depending how my stocks go, I'll probably get one of the Hamilton skeletons to replace it... Hammy tends to build 42mm watches that fit my wrist perfectly, and the price is just right.


----------



## gnoll (Mar 21, 2017)

I bought a watch a couple years ago but since watches are so stupidly big these days and my wrists are super small there was only one diving watch (that's the type I wanted) in the store that really fit me. Luckily I happened to quite like that one, though.

I guess I'm not really into collecting watches but I like having one. It's more fun to look down at than my phone.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Mar 26, 2017)

That's a nice Nomos. I've been trying to get some better shots of my collection lately.





I'm trying to get a custom band made for this one:


----------



## Mattykoda (Mar 26, 2017)

Love those MVMT watches. Just got the voyager desert the other day.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Mar 26, 2017)

I really dig the Voyagers as well, I don't really like cream dials all that much, but that desert looks nice.


----------



## sezna (Apr 7, 2017)

sakeido said:


> Nice Nomos man! I gave those a good hard look... but decided I'd rather get a few more Hamiltons instead of just one Nomos, hahah. I think when I finally spring for a more expensive watch, I'd go for a Bremont but that's a ways down the road yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love the leather strap on that far left hamilton. What is it? Looks really clean, man.


----------



## sakeido (Apr 8, 2017)

Just the Hamilton strap that came with the watch. iirc they sell them separately... it's a really comfortable strap too. That's the Pilot Quartz


----------



## bulb (Apr 10, 2017)

I don't know anything about watches, but I'm interested to learn. What are the different ranges they tend to exist in, and what are the brands to go for and to avoid in those ranges?

Where would you say you start to hit diminishing returns? And what actual advantages do expensive watches have over their less expensive counterparts?


----------



## JSanta (Apr 11, 2017)

bulb said:


> I don't know anything about watches, but I'm interested to learn. What are the different ranges they tend to exist in, and what are the brands to go for and to avoid in those ranges?
> 
> Where would you say you start to hit diminishing returns? And what actual advantages do expensive watches have over their less expensive counterparts?



I think it really depends on what you want and what they mean to you. Horology is this wide open space in which Swatch and Patek exist in the same space. Is one better than the other? Depends on whom you ask I suppose. 

I always recommend that if someone wants to get into watches, the best bang for your buck line is Orient, which has their own in house movement (like Seiko) and you don't have to destroy your wallet to get a really nice quality watch. 

My experience with many watch people is they tend to be into tradition. Watches with mechanical movement, Swiss, German, or Japanese movement tend to be very popular.

But then you have fashion watch brands like Nixon and Fossil. It's all what makes you happy. I have a very reasonably priced Swiss Squale dive watch (my only Swiss watch), and the precision of the movement and the overall feel are great for me. It feels alive and I enjoy that. 

I would ask what are you looking for in terms of look and function. Is it a watch you're going to beat up on, or something that you will wear during interviews or maybe out when you're not on tour. How much do you really want to spend? 

So watches really aren't a cost/diminishing returns thing. It's all about what you want and what you're willing to spend. Is an Omega Speedmaster better at telling time than a $20 quartz Timex? It's close, but one is $5k and the other is $20. I'd take the Omega any day  I think people that appreciate watches appreciate the heritage, skill, and mechanical mastery associated with horological icons.

Other than guitars, watches are one of my favorite topics, but I hope I don't come across as an elitist jerk. I don't have a Rolex or Omega, but I appreciate the art and the mechanical precision of brands like them.


----------



## beerandbeards (Apr 11, 2017)

Got this at Wal Mart &#9786;

I work in human services. I have to wash my hands a lot and need a quick time check for medications and vitals. Waterproof and keeps time. Not bad at $60


----------



## sakeido (Apr 11, 2017)

JSanta said:


> So watches really aren't a cost/diminishing returns thing. It's all about what you want and what you're willing to spend. Is an Omega Speedmaster better at telling time than a $20 quartz Timex? It's close, but one is $5k and the other is $20. I'd take the Omega any day  I think people that appreciate watches appreciate the heritage, skill, and mechanical mastery associated with horological icons.



the Timex is actually better at telling time than the Omega ... by quite a bit, too. Quartz watches will only be out by a few seconds per year, whereas mechanical watches will be out by several seconds every day. A quartz runs for years on a single charge, but an automatic will die within a couple days if you don't wear it.

But you are right, you get them for the art. Just watching the second hand sweep around on an automatic watch is worth it. Looking at the guts through the window on the back is always fun too.

re: bulb 

Once you get to about the $600 mark or so, a watch should have pretty much all the "nice" features. Sapphire crystal, long power reserve (I'd recommend something with 80 hours), nice strap, lots of little details on the dial. If you want to add a complication (date, day/date, chronograph, moon phase, starmap, all kinds of stuff out there) you will have to spend more as it adds complexity to the movement. Go look at watches in person so you can really see how they look - a nice watch should have all kinds of shimmers and fine details that are next to impossible to photograph (imo). Decide if you want to impress people who don't know watches. If so, there's only a few brands that most people know and only one that everybody will know (Rolex). If you want a Rolex, look for used ones because they don't hold their value for ..... 

Just pick something that you think looks awesome and go for it. Lugs should be no wider than your wrist - maybe go try watches on first to see what case diameter fits you best because that affects what you will shop for. 

Most brands are good these days, but I would recommend against no-name Chinese watches like that skeleton I got.. Invicta watches aren't that great either, didn't like the one I had for a while.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 11, 2017)

bulb said:


> I don't know anything about watches, but I'm interested to learn. What are the different ranges they tend to exist in, and what are the brands to go for and to avoid in those ranges?
> 
> Where would you say you start to hit diminishing returns? And what actual advantages do expensive watches have over their less expensive counterparts?



Out of the 4 watches I have, 2 of them are wood. One is a WeWood (https://us.we-wood.com/) and the other is TreeHut. (https://treehut.co/)

I like the wood ones because they're cheap and super light, and they look cool and trendy. I get lots of compliments on mine.

I do want one at some point where I can see all the moving parts through the window, though.


----------



## JSanta (Apr 11, 2017)

sakeido said:


> the Timex is actually better at telling time than the Omega ... by quite a bit, too. Quartz watches will only be out by a few seconds per year, whereas mechanical watches will be out by several seconds every day. A quartz runs for years on a single charge, but an automatic will die within a couple days if you don't wear it.
> 
> But you are right, you get them for the art. Just watching the second hand sweep around on an automatic watch is worth it. Looking at the guts through the window on the back is always fun too.
> 
> ...



Right, unless we start getting into COSC and the German equivalent, and then the tourbillon (regardless of how you feel about those), the quartz is almost always going to be more accurate. 

The good thing with many new automatics as that they are hackable and can be wound when not worn. I actually have a cheap watch winder I keep the autos on when I don't wear them. 

I think that if someone wants to get into horology, Orient IMO still offers the best bang for the buck, with Seiko coming second (strictly from a price perspective). I have two Orients and they are superb. I would steer clear of fashion brands like Nixon, and stay miles away from the Invicta monstrosities they call watches.

To build on the used Rolex idea, I would make sure you purchase from an Authorized Dealer (AD) to try and mitigate getting a fake.


----------



## m107a1 (Apr 11, 2017)

As soon as I can stop buying guitars, guns, scotch, cigars, and cars, I'mma get me one of these Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Offshore's






The struggle is real.


----------



## bulb (Apr 12, 2017)

Thanks for the info guys. So stay away from Invicta for sure, what do you guys think of brands like MVMT?


----------



## JSanta (Apr 12, 2017)

bulb said:


> Thanks for the info guys. So stay away from Invicta for sure, what do you guys think of brands like MVMT?



If you want a fashion watch, then getting something like that is fine, though my experience with MVMT is that they are built really poorly (most of these brands I see advertised on Facebook and websites like the Chive are really built like garbage). If you want a nice mechanical watch, I'd recommend getting a nice Orient or Seiko. 

Looking at the MVMT website, the watches are over $100 for something that probably is really worth as much as a Timex you could get at Target (nothing wrong with a Timex, I like them).

Again, if it was my money to spend in the sub $200 market, I'm getting an Orient or Seiko every time. But it's all about whether you want a watch with history and mechanical design or just something that is trendy. Not that my opinion matters at all (especially to someone of your stature), but having a watch by a respected brand with lineage is a neat thing to own and wear. Nothing wrong with people that decide to wear 58mm Invicta's or Daniel Wellingtons, or MVMT watches. It all boils down to what is important (or not important) to the person wearing it. 

The only way I can describe it is if a person can afford a Squire Strat or American Strat: they both do the exact same thing, probably pretty closely actually. But GENERALLY, the American made one is going to feel a little more special. The only difference in the case of the watches I've been writing about is that both cost the same as the Squire. 

That's watches to me.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Apr 12, 2017)

bulb said:


> Thanks for the info guys. So stay away from Invicta for sure, what do you guys think of brands like MVMT?



I have a MVMT watch, but I wouldn't pay anywhere new prices for one (the strap mine is on cost more than what I paid for the watch). Most of the other guys have hit it on the head with information. 

I'd say go try some on at a jeweler and see what you like. Looking at them online simply isn't enough as some watches with identical case sizes will feel larger or smaller on the wrist due to other geometry of the watch. Learn to change out your own straps - this can dramatically alter the presence of a watch as well.


----------



## Jazzamatazz (Apr 13, 2017)

I'm a watch guy. Wearing an Orient Bambino II right now, other daily is a Pobeda Masoni my girlfriend got me for Christmas. Fell in love with automatics the first time I saw my friend's Seiko 5. Next to boots and guitars it has become a real passion of mine.


----------



## Jazzamatazz (Apr 13, 2017)

bulb said:


> Thanks for the info guys. So stay away from Invicta for sure, what do you guys think of brands like MVMT?



Not worth the time or money. They belong to a recently growing list of cheaply made and constructed "fashion" watches that have become very popular because of their aggresive marketing and presence on kickstarter and other crowd funding sites. 

If you want to stick to something with a quartz movement and avoid the fuss of an automatic or mechanical movement go with a trusty Timex or pick up a Citizen Eco-Drive. 

If you want a very good mechanical or automatic movement that is still affordable check out Orient, Seiko, Hamilton, or Tissot. 

Now if it is the minimalism aspect that you like, you ought to look into watches with a bauhaus style to it. Check out Junkers, Rodina, or Kent Wang. 

If you want to look at something with a higher price point than $500 we can talk other brands.


----------



## JSanta (Apr 13, 2017)

Jazzamatazz said:


> I'm a watch guy. Wearing an Orient Bambino II right now, other daily is a Pobeda Masoni my girlfriend got me for Christmas. Fell in love with automatics the first time I saw my friend's Seiko 5. Next to boots and guitars it has become a real passion of mine.



I have a Bambino III and it is a great watch for work. Wish I had gotten the gray dial instead of black, but for $100, I have no complaints other than a bit of a noisy rotor. I also have an Orient Sun/Moon with the champagne dial that I love. You really can't beat Orient in the sub $200 price bracket.


----------



## bulb (Apr 15, 2017)

Thanks for the info guys! So in the 1-3k range what brands and models do you guys think are good ones to consider?


----------



## Aymara (Apr 15, 2017)

bulb said:


> So in the 1-3k range what brands and models do you guys think are good ones to consider?



My favourite is Oris (Switzerland):

https://www.oris.ch/en

PS: There seem to be 5 dealers in Washington, so maybe have a look there.

PPS: My personal favourite is still the Oris Chet Baker because of the musical watch face, but it's already hard to get, because it's a limited edition:

https://www.oris.ch/en/watch/oris-chet-baker-limited-edition


----------



## ramses (Apr 15, 2017)

bulb said:


> Thanks for the info guys! So in the 1-3k range what brands and models do you guys think are good ones to consider?



In that range, you should check out Longines (Swiss Made).

An interesting newcomer in that range is Weiss, USA made (up to a certain percentage).


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Apr 15, 2017)

bulb said:


> Thanks for the info guys! So in the 1-3k range what brands and models do you guys think are good ones to consider?



I'm more familiar with used pricing (much like guitars, used watches is a large market) in that price range, you can look at Omega Speedmasters, U-Boat Classicos, Graham Chronofighters (maybe a Swordfish), Anonimo, etc... There are hundreds of brands and thousands of watches in that price range, my choice in that range would be a Chopard Mille Miglia - I've always loved that piece.


----------



## JSanta (Apr 15, 2017)

Oris is a great call. They have a line that they've released inspired by jazz musicians. The Dizzy Gillespie and John Coltrane are my two favorites. The Oris Aquis is a favorite among almost anyone that likes and enjoys watches. 

I'd second looking for a used Omega though. At the high-mid to top of your budget, you're looking at a range of Speedmasters (you may hear them referred to as the Moon watches), Seamasters (the blue dials on the Aqua Terra are awesome) and even some of the Bond Seamasters. 

Those range of watches are great because whether the metal bracelet, leather, or NATO strap, they look good with everything.

The last one I will throw out to you is the very popular reincarnation of Tudor in the US. Tudor is the sister company to Rolex, and their newish Black Bay series are fantastic watches. Tudor is my favorite brand right now. They have several color options in the Black Bay series. The one you don't see is the Bronze, which is a bit bigger than the ones you'll find at the link below, but I don't think is as versatile as the three colors (red, black, and blue). Still looks killer. 
https://www.tudorwatch.com/watches/heritage-black-bay/m79230r-0003


----------



## Alborz (Apr 15, 2017)

watches and guitars. two things that i love to collect while also admiring their utility.

my grail watches: 
Steinhart Racetimer (Brown version)
Tudor Chrono Heritage
Omega Seamaster (not sure which one but I want to get ONE of them someday)


----------



## meta4 (Apr 18, 2017)

Count me in:


----------



## Kidneythief (Apr 19, 2017)

I wouldn't buy MVMT again. 
It looks fashionable sure, but I'm only having issues with mine. Surface got scratched very easily, and the back now just looks ugly. You cannot change the batteries yourself, unless you have a special "presser" for that procedure.
Oh and since I mentioned, mine came with a very poor quality battery, wich died on me rather quickly


----------



## hairychris (Apr 19, 2017)

I don't wear watches any more, but do still have a 1975 (ish) Rolex Datejust that a mate wants to take off me. I've had it for nearly 20 years so don't want to get rid of it! Don't have a photo of it to hand...


----------



## Alborz (Apr 21, 2017)

on another note Seiko watches really do offer good bang for their buck


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 21, 2017)

anyone have any experience with Maen Watches?
its a pretty new brand, but seems interesting. very minimal design. priced around a movado range. looks kinda like a frederique constant 
https://www.maenwatches.com/collect...midnight-blue-black-strap?variant=34169812742

finding a moon phase watch that is less than a grand that doesn't have all sorts of other complications is difficult. i like minimalism in watches. and moonphase is really attracting me, though i get lost when they add days, weeks, months, years, directions and all sorts of other stuff on the watch to make it look super busy.


also, anyone have any experience with Graf Zeppelin watches? they also got a decent looking moonphase for just a bit more than the maen watches


----------



## Alborz (Apr 21, 2017)

also anybody know any good places to buy some cheap used watches


----------



## JSanta (Apr 22, 2017)

soliloquy said:


> anyone have any experience with Maen Watches?
> its a pretty new brand, but seems interesting. very minimal design. priced around a movado range. looks kinda like a frederique constant
> https://www.maenwatches.com/collect...midnight-blue-black-strap?variant=34169812742
> 
> ...



Never heard of Maen watches, and there's not enough information about the movement/complication for me to drop that kind of money on it. Ronda makes decent movements, but I'd want more information about how the moonphase complication actually works. Generally, moonphases are expensive because of how complex it is to make it work correctly. 

A. Lange & Söhne Lange 1 Moon Phase, while in a COMPLETELY different price range (talking sports car money here) is good example of why a true moonphase (and not AM/PM complication) are expensive.

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/new-a-lange-and-sohne-lange-1-moon-phase-hands-on

For that same money, I'd recommend that you check this one out instead: http://www.longislandwatch.com/Orient_ET0T004D_watch_p/et0t004d.htm

I know you said you wanted a cleaner dial, but I have one with the champagne dial and it's really a lovely watch. It doesn't look cluttered at all. Oddly enough, it's the watch I get to most compliments on.


----------



## Tortellini (Apr 23, 2017)

My G-Shock.
Not the most classy watch, but it has a face protector made for skateboarders that is super tough. Great for shakey rides on the ambo. I tend to smack my watch on just about everything when we go code 3. Only complaint is that the backlight only stays on for about 2 seconds fate runs you push it.


----------



## bulb (Apr 24, 2017)

What is the classiest skeleton watch you guys are aware of in the 2-3k range?


----------



## JSanta (Apr 24, 2017)

bulb said:


> What is the classiest skeleton watch you guys are aware of in the 2-3k range?



The best I can think of (unless you want to spend AP money) is the Oris Artix: https://www.oris.ch/en/watch/artix-skeleton/01-734-7714-4054-07-5-19-81fc


----------



## bulb (Apr 24, 2017)

JSanta said:


> The best I can think of (unless you want to spend AP money) is the Oris Artix: https://www.oris.ch/en/watch/artix-skeleton/01-734-7714-4054-07-5-19-81fc



Wow, that's gorgeous!


----------



## sakeido (Apr 24, 2017)

Hamilton Railroad Skeleton is basically the same. Less contrast in the movement, but also way less money.

http://image.rakuten.co.jp/bluek3/cabinet/breitling/h40655731.jpg

I liked the Radio Diamaster Skeleton as well, but iirc it is limited edition and impossible to find now

https://www.rado.com/sites/default/files/watches/cat_diamaster_656_0131_3_018.png


----------



## JSanta (Apr 24, 2017)

sakeido said:


> Hamilton Railroad Skeleton is basically the same. Less contrast in the movement, but also way less money.
> 
> http://image.rakuten.co.jp/bluek3/cabinet/breitling/h40655731.jpg
> 
> ...



The only thing I don't like about the Hamilton is that the contrast is not great, and in person, difficulty telling the time quickly. I've never seen the Oris in person, but the contrast appears to be better. Hamilton makes great watches, but if the budget goes up to $3k, I'm not (usually) going to consider Hamilton as an option. 

I love my Squale, but if someone has $3k to spend on a dive watch, I probably wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## bulb (Apr 24, 2017)

sakeido said:


> Hamilton Railroad Skeleton is basically the same. Less contrast in the movement, but also way less money.
> 
> http://image.rakuten.co.jp/bluek3/cabinet/breitling/h40655731.jpg
> 
> ...



I don't know what it is but that Hamilton isn't doing it for me, I like the Oris much more.

However, that Rado, holy crap that's gorgeous...aaaand of course it's impossible to find haha.


----------



## xzacx (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm not big on watches just because I don't like the feeling of them on my wrist. All of the ones I actually like or would want are too expensive to justify having sit on a dresser. If I thought I'd actually wear it, I'd have a Royal Oak - I've always loved the design. 

As far as affordable stuff goes, I think Uniform Wares makes really cool modern looking designs. They're cheap in watch terms, but they're supposed to be (meaning they have minimal designs, rather than a cheap version of a more expensive design), but still better made than a pure fashion watch. If you are into the style of MVMT, check them out. Much better designs and quality.


----------



## JSanta (Apr 24, 2017)

bulb said:


> I don't know what it is but that Hamilton isn't doing it for me, I like the Oris much more.
> 
> However, that Rado, holy crap that's gorgeous...aaaand of course it's impossible to find haha.



Get the Oris!


----------



## bulb (Apr 25, 2017)

JSanta said:


> Get the Oris!



So far the Oris and Nomos stuff I have seen is the most exciting!
Would you guys recommend buying it used or new? Also what online stores are trustworthy or would you recommend?


----------



## JSanta (Apr 26, 2017)

bulb said:


> So far the Oris and Nomos stuff I have seen is the most exciting!
> Would you guys recommend buying it used or new? Also what online stores are trustworthy or would you recommend?



Nomos is a great brand, I've really enjoyed the products they've been releasing. Obviously most of their watches (aesthetically) are way different than Oris. Both made very well (though I prefer German watches).

There are a lot of options to purchase, but I would recommend not going the Grey Market route (a place like jomashop) because of warranty issues. If you're going to spend that kind of money, go to an Authorized Dealer (AD). 

Down by you, you can check out Jared's, Swiss Time Plus, Secrete Jewelery, and Khoury Brothers.


----------



## bulb (Apr 26, 2017)

JSanta said:


> Nomos is a great brand, I've really enjoyed the products they've been releasing. Obviously most of their watches (aesthetically) are way different than Oris. Both made very well (though I prefer German watches).
> 
> There are a lot of options to purchase, but I would recommend not going the Grey Market route (a place like jomashop) because of warranty issues. If you're going to spend that kind of money, go to an Authorized Dealer (AD).
> 
> Down by you, you can check out Jared's, Swiss Time Plus, Secrete Jewelery, and Khoury Brothers.



Thanks for the heads up! I also found this place not that far from me called Little Treasury Jewelers and they seem to carry Nomos. Secrete in Dupont carries Oris, definitely want to see these in person and see which fit my style more.

One question: How many of you guys buy these used? I know with brands like Rolex you have to be on the lookout for fakes, but Oris and Nomos shouldn't be as big a deal right? There is that site Chrono 24 that seems to be somewhat trustworthy.


----------



## JSanta (Apr 26, 2017)

bulb said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I also found this place not that far from me called Little Treasury Jewelers and they seem to carry Nomos. Secrete in Dupont carries Oris, definitely want to see these in person and see which fit my style more.
> 
> One question: How many of you guys buy these used? I know with brands like Rolex you have to be on the lookout for fakes, but Oris and Nomos shouldn't be as big a deal right? There is that site Chrono 24 that seems to be somewhat trustworthy.



Chrono24 is usually pretty good, as long as the seller is reputable. 

Speaking of fakes, you'd be surprised what's out there. That's why I always tell people that regardless of where you buy from, make sure it's legit. I've seen fakes from all of the major brands to include Nomos. If there is money to be made, people will make fakes. Search for Nomos Replica - you'll see what I mean. 

The only reason I say no to a place like Jomashop is strictly based on budget. If you're spending over $800 or so, not having the factory lifetime warranty could end up being something you care more about (under $800, I've noticed people don't mind as much for whatever reason). If you're OK buying used, Jomashop can get a great deal on many brands, and the watches are new. You just don't get that factory warranty. Servicing can be very pricey on these more expensive brands, and that is something you're going to want to keep in mind.


----------



## bulb (May 1, 2017)

So now I have my eye on the Tag Heuer Calibre HEUER 01 Skeleton, does anyone know what a good and reputable place would be to get it from? What kind of price range do you guys think would be a good deal for that watch new and used but mint condition?

What are your thoughts on the brand and model?


----------



## JSanta (May 1, 2017)

bulb said:


> So now I have my eye on the Tag Heuer Calibre HEUER 01 Skeleton, does anyone know what a good and reputable place would be to get it from? What kind of price range do you guys think would be a good deal for that watch new and used but mint condition?
> 
> What are your thoughts on the brand and model?



Tag is one of those brands that seems to divide "watch people" for a lot of reasons, none of them really that important or interesting to me at least. I would much rather have the Oris, but again, just me.

They look to go for around $3500-$3800 across the board, but I'd imagine in person you could haggle the price down 5% to maybe a bit more depending on how anxious the AD is to get rid of them. I didn't see any used ones on Chrono24, but I'm sure one would pop up.


----------



## bulb (Jun 8, 2017)

Ended up grabbing this. I can feel myself falling down this rabbit hole already... Anyone wanna buy some guitars?


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jun 8, 2017)

It's hard to go wrong with an Oris, I'm not into skeleton watches but a like the look of that one - it's quite subdued compared to a lot of skeletons. I'm always hunting for a good deal on a Big Pointer to bring home.


----------



## bulb (Jun 8, 2017)

ThePhilosopher said:


> It's hard to go wrong with an Oris, I'm not into skeleton watches but a like the look of that one - it's quite subdued compared to a lot of skeletons. I'm always hunting for a good deal on a Big Pointer to bring home.


I agree with you, I love the idea behind a skeleton watch because the engineering is part of what I find so fascinating, but they rarely look good, or good on the wrist, with this being a happy exception for me, I just find it to be very tasteful and understated.


----------



## sezna (Jun 8, 2017)

bulb said:


> Ended up grabbing this. I can feel myself falling down this rabbit hole already... Anyone wanna buy some guitars?


just got a mayones today bro, don't need to tell me twice.

if you like skeletons but want a better aesthetic, ever considered an open heart? exposes only the best parts.


----------



## bulb (Jun 8, 2017)

I'd say it's kinda the same deal with an Open Heart, it's about finding the right one!


----------



## Aymara (Jun 9, 2017)

bulb said:


> Ended up grabbing this.



Congrats. This is one of the very few Skeletons, that not only look nice, but where the time is easily readable. And Oris is a Swiss brand well known for quality. So ... good choice. Get a revision every 5 years and you will enjoy it your whole life.


----------



## sezna (Jun 9, 2017)

bulb said:


> I'd say it's kinda the same deal with an Open Heart, it's about finding the right one!


I was just thinking it might be easier to find a "right one" with open hearts, they're like the conservative little bro of the skeleton. They don't show so much skin.



Aymara said:


> Congrats. This is one of the very few Skeletons, that not only look nice, but where the time is easily readable. And Oris is a Swiss brand well known for quality. So ... good choice. Get a revision every 5 years and you will enjoy it your whole life.



I concur. It is a looker, for sure.


----------



## bulb (Jun 9, 2017)

I also got a Nomos Ahoi Atlantik Datum because I found a pretty insane deal on it from Dexclusive.com. However, since they aren't an authorized dealer I'm running some tests (accuracy, power reserve) before I take the "no returns if you take this strip off" off and start wearing it. 
Any things I should look for or test before I commit to it? I normally would be apprehensive to go grey market, but I got it for over 1000 bucks less than the best price a local AD could do...


----------



## sezna (Jun 9, 2017)

bulb said:


> I also got a Nomos Ahoi Atlantik Datum because I found a pretty insane deal on it from Dexclusive.com. However, since they aren't an authorized dealer I'm running some tests (accuracy, power reserve) before I take the "no returns if you take this strip off" off and start wearing it.
> Any things I should look for or test before I commit to it? I normally would be apprehensive to go grey market, but I got it for over 1000 bucks less than the best price a local AD could do...


and you posted the oris but not the nomos? dude........

Did you ask the dealer exactly why it is so cheap? If they can't explain it, that's sketch.

Make sure the timing tests are within Nomos' spec, get a look at the display back and compare what you can see to a real pic (the movement is where you can spot a fake, usually). Make sure you can find that exact model/color scheme/metal combination on Nomos' site somewhere so you know it is a real model they offer, etc. If you have the time/money, a local watch shop could probably authenticate it..


----------



## Aymara (Jun 9, 2017)

bulb said:


> Any things I should look for or test before I commit to it?



The quality of Nomos watches is usually outstanding. These are master pieces.

As Sezna said, do the usal time accuracy tests to make sure, it has no flaws and maybe let it be checked for authenticity. Photos in this thread might be a nice first start 

PS: Did the Nomos come in original box with certificate?!

PPS: Discount sellers usually are avoided by experienced watch enthusiast, because often certificate or even original box is missing ... "worthless", if you want to sell it later!


----------



## sezna (Jun 9, 2017)

Aymara said:


> PPS: Discount sellers usually are avoided by experienced watch enthusiast, because often certificate or even original box is missing ... "worthless", if you want to sell it later!


Not worthless but definitely won't be able to sell it for that thousand dollar profit.

If you get it authenticated will nomos reisusse a certificate? I can't find any info on it. I know I had that done for a hamilton, but that is an order of magnitude less expensive.


----------



## Aymara (Jun 9, 2017)

sezna said:


> If you get it authenticated will nomos reisusse a certificate?



I think, it's best to clarify that with themselves by mail.


----------



## bulb (Jun 9, 2017)

sezna said:


> and you posted the oris but not the nomos? dude........
> 
> Did you ask the dealer exactly why it is so cheap? If they can't explain it, that's sketch.
> 
> Make sure the timing tests are within Nomos' spec, get a look at the display back and compare what you can see to a real pic (the movement is where you can spot a fake, usually). Make sure you can find that exact model/color scheme/metal combination on Nomos' site somewhere so you know it is a real model they offer, etc. If you have the time/money, a local watch shop could probably authenticate it..



Yeah I did ask them, and it's because they are grey market and don't offer the manufacturer's warranty, they just offer their own Dexclusive 2 year warranty which is what most Grey Market vendors do, they are just less well known than say Jomashop, but I have seen some positive reviews for deals with them, and it's supposed to be a legit watch.

Looking at the movement itself, it looks exactly the same, there are some slight differences on the rotor, but they have changed slight things about the movement over the years, I might ask on the Nomos subforum of watchuseek as they would be able to spot it if it's real or not.

The watch runs well, and when I tested it, it was gaining 3.5 seconds a day which seems to be in a good range, as from my reading anything below 5-10 seconds a day seems to be acceptable for a mechanical watch.

The nomos came in a nomos box and pouch, but it seems more spartan than what I would expect, just a manual and a cleaning cloth, and a zip up case, again I'll take pics and post on that Nomos subforum and see what they say. It doesn't have a certificate or warranty since that's what you forego on the grey market purchases.


----------



## bulb (Jun 9, 2017)

Here are pics I took to be able to judge if it's real or not, i'll email Nomos as well and see what they say!


----------



## Aymara (Jun 9, 2017)

bulb said:


> i'll email Nomos as well and see what they say!



I'm curious about their reply. The watch and box both look like the real deal regarding the photos ... strangely I could only see them after clicking on "Reply". And 3.5 sec per day is superb, as anything below 5 sec too. 10 sec is a good average ... any more is disapointing nowadays, but can often be adjusted by a horologist.

A problem is the missing certificate, because it will drastically lower the resale value. But you know that from certain guitars, right?


----------



## bulb (Jun 9, 2017)

Aymara said:


> I'm curious about their reply. The watch and box both look like the real deal regarding the photos ... strangely I could only see them after clicking on "Reply". And 3.5 sec per day is superb, as anything below 5 sec too. 10 sec is a good average ... any more is disapointing nowadays, but can often be adjusted by a horologist.
> 
> A problem is the missing certificate, because it will drastically lower the resale value. But you know that from certain guitars, right?


I don't believe you get the certificate with grey market, but I may be wrong? Either way, I got this for cheaper than I have seen used ones going for, so I think even if I do sell it down the road I might hopefully be able to get most if not all my money back!


----------



## Kingcrimson (Jun 10, 2017)

Here's one of my little jems. I'm partial to Seiko watches. I can't believe how little I paid for it. Stainless, keeps near perfect time, completely solar powered (no battery) - once fully charged will hold a charge for 10 months, day & date window at 3 o'clock position, quartz movement, bracelet features a push-button release clasp.

I only got the 100m (10ATM) water resistant cuz I like to take selfies wearing it in the shower.


----------



## Aymara (Jun 10, 2017)

bulb said:


> I don't believe you get the certificate with grey market, but I may be wrong?



I don't have any grey market experience, so maybe ask in a watch forum. But a short research revealed, that some watches even get sold without original box.

But that usually applies to watches for posers like Breitling or Rolex, but a Nomos doesn't fall in this category and thankfully yours came with box.

If you will keep it forever, that's a non-issue, but if you want to sell it later, you might have problems finding someone, who buys a Nomos without papers ... real watch enthusiast won't, except when talking about vintage watches.


----------



## JSanta (Jun 10, 2017)

Aymara said:


> I don't have any grey market experience, so maybe ask in a watch forum. But a short research revealed, that some watches even get sold without original box.
> 
> But that usually applies to watches for posers like Breitling or Rolex, but a Nomos doesn't fall in this category and thankfully yours came with box.
> 
> If you will keep it forever, that's a non-issue, but if you want to sell it later, you might have problems finding someone, who buys a Nomos without papers ... real watch enthusiast won't, except when talking about vintage watches.



Grey markets are not authorized dealers. Jomoshop for instance cannot provide the factory warranty on the watches they sell. Period. If the card isn't from an AD, the manufacturer will not work on your watch under "warranty." Essentially, when the watch needs service, you could be looking at a rather large bill. I have no problem buying a rather inexpensive watch from the grey market, but there's no way I'd plop down Rolex or Omega money without the factory warranty on a new watch.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jun 10, 2017)

I got a new custom strap for my cerakoted Seiko Pepsi diver:


----------



## Aymara (Jun 10, 2017)

JSanta said:


> Grey markets are not authorized dealers. Jomoshop for instance cannot provide the factory warranty on the watches they sell.



Sure, but the warranty has nothing to do with the certificate of authenticity, that is missing in case of above Nomos as with many other grey market watches too. That's why I never would buy one.


----------



## Keirosen (Jun 10, 2017)

I love when I forget that I have an SSO account and check my posts. lool I feel like I can say I had a hand in getting Bulb addicted to watches.


----------



## Keirosen (Jun 10, 2017)

ThePhilosopher said:


> I got a new custom strap for my cerakoted Seiko Pepsi diver:


Can't go wrong with a Pepsi dial. Gorgeous Seiko, brother.


----------



## Keirosen (Jun 10, 2017)

bulb said:


> So far the Oris and Nomos stuff I have seen is the most exciting!
> Would you guys recommend buying it used or new? Also what online stores are trustworthy or would you recommend?


If you're ever looking for anything Oris again, hit me up. My store carries Oris, and we'd love to take care of ya.


----------



## JSanta (Jun 10, 2017)

Aymara said:


> Sure, but the warranty has nothing to do with the certificate of authenticity, that is missing in case of above Nomos as with many other grey market watches too. That's why I never would buy one.



Absolutely correct - buying something that is authentic is important, I completely agree with that. But again, if someone is going to spend a good chunk of money (for me, that would be anything over a grand), getting the factory warranty is important. I would never advise anyone to purchase counterfeit items, watches or otherwise.


----------



## Aymara (Jun 10, 2017)

JSanta said:


> getting the factory warranty is important.



I can confirm that from my own experience, because my first Oris was a warranty case ... the watchmaker of my jeweler failed to repair it, Oris support fixed it.


----------



## sezna (Jun 11, 2017)

I've been thinking of getting a SARB035. Looks so good on a leather strap in my opinion, and has a beautiful display back. What do y'all think?


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jun 11, 2017)

It's hard to go wrong with a Seiko automatic.


----------



## Keirosen (Jun 11, 2017)

sezna said:


> I've been thinking of getting a SARB035. Looks so good on a leather strap in my opinion, and has a beautiful display back. What do y'all think?


Gorgeous watch. Seiko does an amazing job with their more understated designs.


----------



## bulb (Jun 11, 2017)

Keirosen said:


> If you're ever looking for anything Oris again, hit me up. My store carries Oris, and we'd love to take care of ya.


Haha sick, you guys got that Carl Brashear?


----------



## Keirosen (Jun 11, 2017)

bulb said:


> Haha sick, you guys got that Carl Brashear?


Nah, Oris discontinued them and there's only around 300 in the states. They are planning on releasing another Bronze case watch, and they're being a little hush about the details, but maybe we'll see it next Baselworld!


----------



## JSanta (Jul 5, 2017)

Just picked this up:


----------



## bulb (Jul 6, 2017)

That's so classy!!
The more I see Tudor stuff, the more I want one haha.


----------



## Aymara (Jul 7, 2017)

bulb said:


> That's so classy!!



That's Rolex quality with a better design and image, e.g. nobody will call you a snob, when you wear a Tudor.


----------



## Humbuck (Jul 7, 2017)

https://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/07/...plans-a-400-watch-exhibition-in-new-york.html


----------



## Keirosen (Jul 7, 2017)

Aymara said:


> That's Rolex quality with a better design and image, e.g. nobody will call you a snob, when you wear a Tudor.


To be honest, I've never had a Tudor in for repair. I take that as meaning that the quality is great. With Rolex, we don't deal with them because of the myriad of problems we've experienced over the years, and the terrible service we've gotten. Almost every Rolex we've ever had has had some sort of issue, whether it's the movement, the casing, or alignment issues. We've handled quite a few over the years and it has just been disappointing every time. The price definitely holds value for sure, but i think i can honestly say that Tudor's QC surpasses Rolex, and in a watch, all I really care about is if it like the way it looks, and if it works without me having to repair it every few weeks.


----------



## Aymara (Jul 7, 2017)

Keirosen said:


> I take that as meaning that the quality is great.



From what I've heard, yes. Never had one myself ... I'm more an Oris fan.



> ... i can honestly say that Tudor's QC surpasses Rolex, ...



Interesting ... I always thought, they would be on par and Rolex quality would be great.


----------



## Keirosen (Jul 7, 2017)

Aymara said:


> From what I've heard, yes. Never had one myself ... I'm more an Oris fan.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting ... I always thought, they would be on par and Rolex quality would be great.


Of course this is just my and my coworkers experience with Rolex so far. I'm not bashing anyone who has a Rolex, we think they hold value and look great, and the used modified dials are insane (Pepsi Dials made from Sapphires and Rubies, etc) it's just that our experience has been almost consistently bad.


----------



## JSanta (Jul 7, 2017)

Tudor is owned by Rolex (as many of your point out). We can talk about quality all day, but the things that Rolex does, from having their own smelters, their own kind of stainless steel (904L), and the gemologists they employ, not to mention that this year alone they had something like 14 new patents on their movements, what they do is special. 

Why did I buy a Tudor instead of the Rolex? I have loved their 70s Subs for a long time. The snowflake hour hand just draws me in. I like that the BB is not just another Sub copy, but something special in its own right. 

That all being said, next year I'll go on the waiting list for the new Daytona. MUST HAVE IT.


----------



## JSanta (Jul 7, 2017)

bulb said:


> That's so classy!!
> The more I see Tudor stuff, the more I want one haha.



Don't go to the AD and try one on, or else you'll walk out with it!


----------



## Elwood (Jul 8, 2017)

Keirosen said:


> To be honest, I've never had a Tudor in for repair. I take that as meaning that the quality is great. With Rolex, we don't deal with them because of the myriad of problems we've experienced over the years, and the terrible service we've gotten. Almost every Rolex we've ever had has had some sort of issue, whether it's the movement, the casing, or alignment issues. We've handled quite a few over the years and it has just been disappointing every time. The price definitely holds value for sure, but i think i can honestly say that Tudor's QC surpasses Rolex, and in a watch, all I really care about is if it like the way it looks, and if it works without me having to repair it every few weeks.



Does he have watch repair business - wouldn't that explain most of the watches he sees having a problem?


----------



## Keirosen (Jul 8, 2017)

Elwood said:


> Does he have watch repair business - wouldn't that explain most of the watches he sees having a problem?


They own a jewelry store, but these are all personal experience, watches they got for themselves or as gifts and have had to send them back and forth. They're not certified Rolex dealers (their cousins are) So if they ever took in a Rolex it'd be immediately sent to Rolex.


----------



## Elwood (Jul 8, 2017)

That makes sense. Shame to have problems with such expensive things. Did Rolex have good aftermarket support?


----------



## jaxadam (Jul 8, 2017)

Keirosen said:


> To be honest, I've never had a Tudor in for repair. I take that as meaning that the quality is great. With Rolex, we don't deal with them because of the myriad of problems we've experienced over the years, and the terrible service we've gotten. Almost every Rolex we've ever had has had some sort of issue, whether it's the movement, the casing, or alignment issues. We've handled quite a few over the years and it has just been disappointing every time. The price definitely holds value for sure, but i think i can honestly say that Tudor's QC surpasses Rolex, and in a watch, all I really care about is if it like the way it looks, and if it works without me having to repair it every few weeks.



That's really interesting to hear, because I've never had a single issue with mine and it's been around the block. I get it serviced every few years from an authorized Rolex repair place, and it's never missed a beat. I haven't heard of any others having problems, either.


----------



## Keirosen (Jul 8, 2017)

jaxadam said:


> That's really interesting to hear, because I've never had a single issue with mine and it's been around the block. I get it serviced every few years from an authorized Rolex repair place, and it's never missed a beat. I haven't heard of any others having problems, either.


It may just be a fluke, like i said, not bashing anyone who owns one, or bashing the company themselves. Quite a few customers in our area share similar sentiments, which was surprising to me too! Their customer service has been great, but we've had a few occasions where we'd send a watch to get it fixed, only to get it back and find another, completely unrelated problem. Then we'd send it off again and receive the watch with yet another problem.


----------



## Aymara (Jul 8, 2017)

jaxadam said:


> I get it serviced every few years from an authorized Rolex repair place, ...



It's recommended every 5 years and Rolex service isn't the cheapest, so many used Rolex watches might have issues, because they never saw a service, who knows.

Never heard, that new ones had issues and even if, the keyword is warranty


----------



## Kodee_Kaos (Jul 8, 2017)

This. The condensed wisdom of countless generations of Japanese craftsmen. The very people who discovered differential tempering, sudoku, and canned coffee. Precision assembly is undertaken by the delicate undersized hands of malnourished children. It tells the time. It does the maths. It attracts the sex. 

It even costs less than an eight-ball of crack cocaine, which will be sadly discovered by the crackhead who robs you hoping to trade your supposed luxury timepiece for an eight-ball, except it's still a somewhat bittersweet acquisition because now he can easily calculate his illicit streetside transactions.


----------



## Keirosen (Jul 8, 2017)

Kodee_Kaos said:


> This. The condensed wisdom of countless generations of Japanese craftsmen. The very people who discovered differential tempering, sudoku, and canned coffee. Precision assembly is undertaken by the delicate undersized hands of malnourished children. It tells the time. It does the maths. It attracts the sex.
> 
> It even costs less than an eight-ball of crack cocaine, which will be sadly discovered by the crackhead who robs you hoping to trade your supposed luxury timepiece for an eight-ball, except it's still a somewhat bittersweet acquisition because now he can easily calculate his illicit streetside transactions.


A pinnacle of precision.


----------



## bulb (Jul 17, 2017)

JSanta said:


> Tudor is owned by Rolex (as many of your point out). We can talk about quality all day, but the things that Rolex does, from having their own smelters, their own kind of stainless steel (904L), and the gemologists they employ, not to mention that this year alone they had something like 14 new patents on their movements, what they do is special.
> 
> Why did I buy a Tudor instead of the Rolex? I have loved their 70s Subs for a long time. The snowflake hour hand just draws me in. I like that the BB is not just another Sub copy, but something special in its own right.
> 
> That all being said, next year I'll go on the waiting list for the new Daytona. MUST HAVE IT.


How much is the new Daytona? And how long is that goddamn waitlist..?


----------



## JSanta (Jul 17, 2017)

bulb said:


> How much is the new Daytona? And how long is that goddamn waitlist..?



The Daytona new from an AD is around $12.5k. I was quoted a two year wait for the steel versions. I'll go on the list next year though, I like it that much.

If you want one on the second hand market, I've seen them upwards of $18k, so there's no way I wouldn't wait. Anything above the $15k mark and I'm thinking what about a PP Nautilus if I save my money, or something from ALS.


----------



## BenjaminW (Jul 17, 2017)

I'm not so much of a watch collector myself but I do enjoy my Wenger Swiss Army watch more than my old G-Shock watch I had for a few years. I would love to get a Rolex some day though.


----------



## hairychris (Jul 18, 2017)

Hooked up with a mate for a few beers at the weekend. He's just treated himself to one of these. Nice watch, hefty, and the retrograde movement is crazy....

https://www.longines.com/watches/st-imier-collection/l2-764-4-53-6


----------



## bulb (Jul 18, 2017)

JSanta said:


> The Daytona new from an AD is around $12.5k. I was quoted a two year wait for the steel versions. I'll go on the list next year though, I like it that much.
> 
> If you want one on the second hand market, I've seen them upwards of $18k, so there's no way I wouldn't wait. Anything above the $15k mark and I'm thinking what about a PP Nautilus if I save my money, or something from ALS.


Oh damn, so the waitlist is why they are so expensive used... Not that 12.5k is cheap, but if you are guaranteed to be able to sell it for more, then you can always think of it as a bit of an investment, so long as you take good care of it.


----------



## JSanta (Jul 18, 2017)

bulb said:


> Oh damn, so the waitlist is why they are so expensive used... Not that 12.5k is cheap, but if you are guaranteed to be able to sell it for more, then you can always think of it as a bit of an investment, so long as you take good care of it.



Right, I can't sit here and say that $12,500 isn't a lot of money, because it is. I tend to think about these things as relative. When I worked in the defense sector, I thought nothing of requesting upwards of a million dollars for new computing equipment; to them that's a drop in the bucket of the overall purchasing.

In the watch world, it's not unheard of to think of a $20k watch as a good value. Hell, the cheapest PP you can buy is right around $25k. And people buy them.

So yes - the waitlist and the massive desire for these watches has caused the prices to jump on the second hand market. And among Rolex people, this is the Daytona they have waited ages for.

I also honestly don't think many people are purchasing that particular reference to make a quick buck.

You know, I thought guitar was an expensive hobby!


----------



## Aymara (Jul 19, 2017)

JSanta said:


> You know, I thought guitar was an expensive hobby!



Yes, but there's a long list of others ... watches, photography, vintage cars, Harleys, sailing, etc..


----------



## JSanta (Jul 19, 2017)

Aymara said:


> Yes, but there's a long list of others ... watches, photography, vintage cars, Harleys, sailing, etc..



I suppose the subtext there is, my hobbies, not hobbies in general. If I decide to get into yacht racing I'm sure watches and guitars won't suffer much


----------



## Aymara (Jul 19, 2017)

JSanta said:


> I suppose the subtext there is, my hobbies, ...



Guitars, 2 watches, photography and a Harley killed my personal bank account


----------



## bulb (Jul 19, 2017)

I'm stupid and I like cars, do yourself a favor and never like cars.


----------



## Aymara (Jul 20, 2017)

bulb said:


> do yourself a favor and never like cars.



I'm in luck ... I like oldtimers and I only have one garage, which I need for the Harley


----------



## JSanta (Jul 20, 2017)

bulb said:


> I'm stupid and I like cars, do yourself a favor and never like cars.



I like cars too, but my wife and I both drive fairly modest vehicles. Down the road, we both want a nice Porsche roadster for summer weekends, so I'd rather save money for that down the road. So it's not a hobby I indulge in I suppose is the difference. Until student loans are paid off, I can't justify having a car that costs the same amount I owe


----------



## shadscbr (Jul 20, 2017)

You guys have me gassing hard for car inspired watches


----------



## sezna (Aug 14, 2017)

Got this coming in the mail...


----------



## Aymara (Aug 14, 2017)

sezna said:


> Got this coming in the mail...



Pretty nice classic dress watch.


----------



## sezna (Aug 14, 2017)

Aymara said:


> Pretty nice classic dress watch.



Thanks. I haven't actually purchased it yet, was just about to, and then a vintage seamaster caught my eye for half the price. Decisions, decisions...

Can someone go ahead and buy my vader v7 so I can buy another watch? thanks.


----------



## Aymara (Aug 14, 2017)

sezna said:


> ... for half the price. Decisions, decisions...



Maybe also check the dress watches, especially the Jazz Collection, by Oris. I got this one (Chet Baker):


----------



## sezna (Aug 14, 2017)

Aymara said:


> Maybe also check the dress watches, especially the Jazz Collection, by Oris. I got this one (Chet Baker):
> 
> View attachment 55587



I'm not sure why, but very few Oris designs appeal to me. Next on my list is probably the Tudor Black Bay 36.





It will be my most expensive watch but it just looks _so good.
_
edit: that will probably be the one I get when someone buys my Vader.


----------



## sezna (Aug 14, 2017)

can't seem to edit my last post, sorry. here is an oris i like:






textured dial, good color scheme, comfortable crown, $2600 is a bit higher than it should be but I think gray market will probably hover around $2200. I personally think it should be $2k even to compete with other heritage lines (Longines, Tudor) but that is still a fair price.

I'm not sure what the pusher button does, though.

edit2: 


> Given how smooth and circular the case is, the little bump above the crown is hard to ignore, and almost an eyesore but it does serve a purpose. Like the watch it's based off, this button on the Oris Big Crown 1917 has to be pushed to set the time. So, only when this button is pushed can you adjust the time with the crown. While this might be annoying and unnecessary, it was a feature of the original and that's why one gets this watch.


----------



## Aymara (Aug 14, 2017)

Yes, above Oris pilot watch is pretty cool ... never saw this model before. It somehow reminds me of the German brand Tutima, but more of their old models.


----------



## sezna (Aug 14, 2017)

Aymara said:


> Yes, above Oris pilot watch is pretty cool ... never saw this model before. It somehow reminds me of the German brand Tutima, but more of their old models.



It is actually being released next month, so no worries on never having seen it before


----------



## Aymara (Aug 14, 2017)

sezna said:


> It is actually being released next month, so no worries on never having seen it before



Strangely, I even didn't see it announced on their website so far.


----------



## cmtd (Jun 15, 2018)

Just stumbled across this thread. I don’t check out OT too much, but I’m a watch fan. Figured I’d share my Nomos Ahoi Datum. Had it for a good while. It was a watch I liked from the moment I saw it. I’d like to add a Panerai Luminor to my collection someday as well.

Saw @bulb shared his Nomos Ahoi Atlantik as well. Pics are broken for me but I’m quite familiar with the watch. Great taste!


----------



## bulb (Jun 15, 2018)

cmtd said:


> Just stumbled across this thread. I don’t check out OT too much, but I’m a watch fan. Figured I’d share my Nomos Ahoi Datum. Had it for a good while. It was a watch I liked from the moment I saw it. I’d like to add a Panerai Luminor to my collection someday as well.
> 
> Saw @bulb shared his Nomos Ahoi Atlantik as well. Pics are broken for me but I’m quite familiar with the watch. Great taste!


Beautiful! We are watch brothers now. See that Autobahn? Which Panerai would you go for?


----------



## bulb (Jun 15, 2018)

cmtd said:


> Just stumbled across this thread. I don’t check out OT too much, but I’m a watch fan. Figured I’d share my Nomos Ahoi Datum. Had it for a good while. It was a watch I liked from the moment I saw it. I’d like to add a Panerai Luminor to my collection someday as well.
> 
> Saw @bulb shared his Nomos Ahoi Atlantik as well. Pics are broken for me but I’m quite familiar with the watch. Great taste!


Beautiful! We are watch brothers now. See that Autobahn? Which Panerai would you go for?


----------



## cmtd (Jun 16, 2018)

Absolutely. The autobahn is gorgeous. I really would like to get a Panerai Luminor. I’ve typically liked automatics, but I really wouldn’t mind having the reference manual. 

I have a few watch buddies that criticize PAM for using ebauches. But there is just something about that crown guard and the mid century aesthetic that I need. Haha


----------



## xzacx (Jun 16, 2018)

I ran into a friend this week that was wearing a steel Sky-Dweller. It was my first time seeing one in person and got me really wanting one. I’m tempted to start saving, but they’re pretty much impossible to find at this point, and I wouldn’t pay over retail. It also bums me out to think about how many guitars I could buy for that same price.


----------



## bulb (Jun 17, 2018)

xzacx said:


> I ran into a friend this week that was wearing a steel Sky-Dweller. It was my first time seeing one in person and got me really wanting one. I’m tempted to start saving, but they’re pretty much impossible to find at this point, and I wouldn’t pay over retail. It also bums me out to think about how many guitars I could buy for that same price.


I think the movement and complications on the Sky Dweller are so awesome. If I were to spring for a rolex and not go for the Sub/GMT thing it would be either a Daytona or Sky Dweller (as long as I don't pay above retail).

I think the only reason I haven't gotten a Rolex yet is that the ones I want are just so much money that I find it really hard to justify, even when I can afford it, I find it hard to want to.


----------



## xzacx (Jun 18, 2018)

bulb said:


> *I think the movement and complications on the Sky Dweller are so awesome. * If I were to spring for a rolex and not go for the Sub/GMT thing it would be either a Daytona or Sky Dweller (as long as I don't pay above retail).
> 
> I think the only reason I haven't gotten a Rolex yet is that the ones I want are just so much money that I find it really hard to justify, even when I can afford it, I find it hard to want to.



They really are awesome, both in the sense that they are practical complications, and how uniquely they were implemented. Beautiful design too. I was intrigued with it ever since it first came out, but seeing it in person really wow'd me. One thing I will say though is that it's bigger than I realized - probably about as big of a watch as I'd be interested in. (And I have giant hands, I just don't like when watches get _too_ big.)

I have a No Date Sub (ceramic bezel) that I'm 100% happy with, and would have a tough time justifying putting that much money into a _second_ steel sports watch. It really is awesome though haha.

One really nice thing about something like a Sub or GMT is that they hold their value so well that it's hard to lose money on one as long as you don't overpay in the first place. And they're so durable with that 904L stainless steel that they use now, they're tough to hurt. I wear mine most days, and bang it on something occasionally, and it doesn't have a scratch.


----------



## bulb (Jun 18, 2018)

xzacx said:


> They really are awesome, both in the sense that they are practical complications, and how uniquely they were implemented. Beautiful design too. I was intrigued with it ever since it first came out, but seeing it in person really wow'd me. One thing I will say though is that it's bigger than I realized - probably about as big of a watch as I'd be interested in. (And I have giant hands, I just don't like when watches get _too_ big.)
> 
> I have a No Date Sub (ceramic bezel) that I'm 100% happy with, and would have a tough time justifying putting that much money into a _second_ steel sports watch. It really is awesome though haha.
> 
> One really nice thing about something like a Sub or GMT is that they hold their value so well that it's hard to lose money on one as long as you don't overpay in the first place. And they're so durable with that 904L stainless steel that they use now, they're tough to hurt. I wear mine most days, and bang it on something occasionally, and it doesn't have a scratch.



Yeah this is the reason why I’d probably go for a date ceramic sub if I got one, as long as I get one used and don’t trash the watch it should be about the same as having the money in the bank.

However if I can do the same with a Daytona or Skydweller I think I’d be in a similar position. So it’s just down to finding that deal!


----------



## xzacx (Jun 18, 2018)

bulb said:


> Yeah this is the reason why I’d probably go for a date ceramic sub if I got one, as long as I get one used and don’t trash the watch it should be about the same as having the money in the bank.
> 
> However if I can do the same with a Daytona or Skydweller I think I’d be in a similar position. So it’s just down to finding that deal!



Agreed on the Daytona or Sky-Dweller - I'd expect those will also hold value just about as well, especially in steel.

Interesting story about my Sub - I bought it new from an AD for less than I was able to find a used one for. No Dates seem to be a little harder to find just because there aren't as many of them out there in comparison to the Dates, so I'm sure that's part of it. But I'd been thinking about one for a while, and decided I liked the symmetry of the No Date a little more (despite losing a little practicality). I happened to stop in to a dealer one day just planning on looking around, and they had one of each they'd just gotten in the day before. I really wasn't expecting to buy anything, mostly because I never expected them to actually have one, but they offered me 5% off if I took it then and I couldn't pass it up. Not that 5% is a crazy discount, but considering the only used ones I could find were selling for over retail, I felt like it was a steal. I ended up going back the next day to get a link taken out and the Date Sub had already sold by then too.


----------



## SamSam (Jun 22, 2018)

Bit the bullet and put in myself on the waiting list for a Pepsi gmt at my local dealer. I wantwd the daytona really bit there are 150 people on the list and they get one a month if they are lucky. I'm no. 18 on the gmt list


----------



## xzacx (Jun 22, 2018)

SamSam said:


> Bit the bullet and put in myself on the waiting list for a Pepsi gmt at my local dealer. I wantwd the daytona really bit there are 150 people on the list and they get one a month if they are lucky. I'm no. 18 on the gmt list



Oyster or the new one on the Jubilee? (or does the Oyster only come in white gold?) Did you happen to check how long the Batman GMT list was?


----------



## SamSam (Jun 22, 2018)

Jubilee bracelet for the SS model, they do actually have a white gold oyster bracelet model in stock now. I didn't ask about the barman. The dealer is called the red house:

https://www.theredhousegib.com

If they don't reply on the contact section I can pop in and enquire if it's something you are seriously considering.


----------



## xzacx (Jun 22, 2018)

SamSam said:


> Jubilee bracelet for the SS model, they do actually have a white gold oyster bracelet model in stock now. I didn't ask about the barman. The dealer is called the red house:
> 
> https://www.theredhousegib.com
> 
> If they don't reply on the contact section I can pop in and enquire if it's something you are seriously considering.



I think the Jubilee looks so cool on the GMT - about time they did it. It'll be worth the wait!

I appreciate it, but there's a couple dealers around here I could check first. I'm really considering getting in line for a Sky-Dweller though. I'm sure it's going to be quite a wait, so it should give me plenty of time to save up hahah.


----------



## NateFalcon (Jun 22, 2018)

A Devon tread-1 exo would be sick...if I had to go for 1 big dollar watch, this would be it...


----------



## bulb (Jul 1, 2018)

NateFalcon said:


> View attachment 62194
> A Devon tread-1 exo would be sick...if I had to go for 1 big dollar watch, this would be it...


As standalone pieces the Devon stuff is pretty cool, and the movement is interesting. But god it looks like such a try hard watch on the wrist haha


----------



## NateFalcon (Jul 1, 2018)

bulb said:


> As standalone pieces the Devon stuff is pretty cool, and the movement is interesting. But god it looks like such a try hard watch on the wrist haha


...it takes a stiff wrist lol. Money aside I totally dig the terminator look -all the treads are cool but the ‘exoskeleton’ is pretty raw and mechanical looking


----------



## bulb (Jul 6, 2018)

What’s your grail watch?

For me it would either be the Ceramic Daytona or the Dark Side Of The Moon Speedmaster.


----------



## jaxadam (Jul 6, 2018)

Mk II Double Red Sea Dweller.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jul 6, 2018)

I'd have to say the Patek Regulator Annual Calendar in White Gold is hard to beat for me (though I'm on a regulator kick lately).


----------



## xzacx (Jul 6, 2018)

For a while it was the pink gold Sky-Dweller, but once the steel came out I realized I like that almost as much for less than a 1/3 of the price.

That said, I'd probably have to go with a yellow gold Day-Date 40. I know that's not a very original choice, but it's just so good at what it is.

A white-dial Royal Oak used to be pretty high on my list too, but the onslaught of gaudy Offshores that AP has been putting out has kinda tarnished the model for me.


----------



## RiksRiks (Jul 6, 2018)

New guy here, not a watch collector but I'm looking to buy a first one for myself.

I really liked the Kent Wang Bauhaus v4, but I've seen also Daniel Wellington being popular here, anyone got any feedback? 

I have zero idea on how watches are supposed to be evaluated and I don't understand the characteristics (I've only read a lot of random words like quartz, automatic, winding, and so on) so an explanation wouldn't be out of place either


----------



## JSanta (Jul 7, 2018)

RiksRiks said:


> New guy here, not a watch collector but I'm looking to buy a first one for myself.
> 
> I really liked the Kent Wang Bauhaus v4, but I've seen also Daniel Wellington being popular here, anyone got any feedback?
> 
> I have zero idea on how watches are supposed to be evaluated and I don't understand the characteristics (I've only read a lot of random words like quartz, automatic, winding, and so on) so an explanation wouldn't be out of place either



If you want to get a decent watch, please stay away from fashion brands like DW. I am not familiar with Kent Wang, so I can't comment. If you're looking for a great all around watch with some heritage and brand prestige, check out Seiko and Orient. They both make their own movements for their automatic watches. I started with an Orient (their Bambino) and then after saving for a bit bought a Tudor Black Bay Blue. Since I bought the Tudor, I have not even considered buying another watch. It's absolutely spectacular.

Quick explanation on movements:

Quartz is battery operated. They are generally more accurate than an automatic movement. But you generally will have to change the battery unless it is a solar cell. There's nothing inherently wrong with quartz watches, but from what I've seen within the watch community, these are generally not the preferred movements unless you're getting something like a digital timepiece. 

Automatics have a mechanism that winds the watch while it's being worn or in a winder. Many automatic watches allow for the watch to be hand wound, but not all. Most movements have a period of time in which the watch doesn't need to be worn to keep going. 

Hand wound requires the wearer to wind the watch. After being fully wound, you'll get a day or two of reserved energy to keep the watch going. 

Last thing:

Regardless of what I say, or anyone for that matter, you need to get something you'll enjoy wearing, regardless of who makes it. I steer friends away from the fashion brands because my experience has shown they are mostly garbage quality. You also need to think about your budget. For watch people, $5-8k isn't a lot to spend on a watch. For most of us ordinary people, that's a huge sum to spend on anything, especially a watch.


----------



## JSanta (Jul 7, 2018)

bulb said:


> What’s your grail watch?
> 
> For me it would either be the Ceramic Daytona or the Dark Side Of The Moon Speedmaster.



Ceramic Daytona is high on my list - but if we're talking Grail watches (probably one I'll never get to own), it's going to be Lange 1 Moonphase (in steel if I'm dreaming). I also love their Zeitwerk Minute Repeater.


----------



## RiksRiks (Jul 7, 2018)

JSanta said:


> If you want to get a decent watch, please stay away from fashion brands like DW. I am not familiar with Kent Wang, so I can't comment. If you're looking for a great all around watch with some heritage and brand prestige, check out Seiko and Orient. They both make their own movements for their automatic watches. I started with an Orient (their Bambino) and then after saving for a bit bought a Tudor Black Bay Blue. Since I bought the Tudor, I have not even considered buying another watch. It's absolutely spectacular.
> 
> Quick explanation on movements:
> 
> ...



Thanks dude, I'm mostly attracted to the Bauhaus because of its design, I would say I have a budget of max 350 USD. Do you know if Seiko or Oriente have this kind of simple designed watches? Also, are automatics and hand wounded precise or something?


----------



## SamSam (Jul 8, 2018)

I don't know how much the Kent Wangs retail for, but the rrp of 395 seems a bit steep for the movement used. You are well into Seiko/ Seiko Presage territory at that price. Orient do some lovely watches as well. My work watch is an Orient Ray 2 and cost me less than 150.


----------



## beerandbeards (Jul 8, 2018)

RiksRiks said:


> Thanks dude, I'm mostly attracted to the Bauhaus because of its design, I would say I have a budget of max 350 USD. Do you know if Seiko or Oriente have this kind of simple designed watches? Also, are automatics and hand wounded precise or something?



Get the Orient Bambino


----------



## JSanta (Jul 8, 2018)

beerandbeards said:


> Get the Orient Bambino



That's exactly what I was going to recommend as well. I have one and it's a great little watch.


----------



## Lemonbaby (Jul 8, 2018)

As I already cover a lot of ground w/ the ones I have, I'd have to choose a very fine dresswatch as grail-candidate. Always liked the large Reverso Duoface, nothing wrong with a Zeitwerk either. However, I'm having a hard time to justify buying a watch over 10k and I'm happy with what I have. The Aquaterra CW is still my most worn watch...


----------



## RiksRiks (Jul 8, 2018)

SamSam said:


> I don't know how much the Kent Wangs retail for, but the rrp of 395 seems a bit steep for the movement used. You are well into Seiko/ Seiko Presage territory at that price. Orient do some lovely watches as well. My work watch is an Orient Ray 2 and cost me less than 150.





JSanta said:


> That's exactly what I was going to recommend as well. I have one and it's a great little watch.





beerandbeards said:


> Get the Orient Bambino


Thanks! I'll consider checking out the Orients and Seiko Pressages, one more question, do you have any thoughts on the Rodina Sea-Gull 1701? That watch also looks nice but don't know anything about the quality or precision :/ would like to consider it among my options as well.


----------



## JSanta (Jul 8, 2018)

Go with something from Orient or Seiko.


----------



## RiksRiks (Jul 14, 2018)

JSanta said:


> If you want to get a decent watch, please stay away from fashion brands like DW. I am not familiar with Kent Wang, so I can't comment. If you're looking for a great all around watch with some heritage and brand prestige, check out Seiko and Orient. They both make their own movements for their automatic watches. I started with an Orient (their Bambino) and then after saving for a bit bought a Tudor Black Bay Blue. Since I bought the Tudor, I have not even considered buying another watch. It's absolutely spectacular.
> 
> Quick explanation on movements:
> 
> ...



Hey! It's me again, I was looking at Seiko and I liked the design of the SRPA17J2 and it says "automatic with manual winding" so is it kinda like a kinetic but not quite? I don't really get it, how precise would it be? What should I expect? I'm very confused but it really got my interest.


----------



## JSanta (Jul 14, 2018)

RiksRiks said:


> Hey! It's me again, I was looking at Seiko and I liked the design of the SRPA17J2 and it says "automatic with manual winding" so is it kinda like a kinetic but not quite? I don't really get it, how precise would it be? What should I expect? I'm very confused but it really got my interest.



It means it will wind both by you wearing it and just in case you haven't worn it in a few days, it can be set and hand wound.

And if you're worried about precision, you either need something with a COSC (or equivalent) movement or go quartz. You're going to gain or lose some time each day with an automatic movement.


----------



## Lemonbaby (Jul 14, 2018)

Don't worry about the precision, even that movement should easily be within +/-10s per day. If you bring it to a watchmaker, it can be adjusted to better precision for a few bucks. That said, the general tolerance of that specific movement can't be improved over a certain limit...


----------



## RiksRiks (Jul 14, 2018)

JSanta said:


> It means it will wind both by you wearing it and just in case you haven't worn it in a few days, it can be set and hand wound.
> 
> And if you're worried about precision, you either need something with a COSC (or equivalent) movement or go quartz. You're going to gain or lose some time each day with an automatic movement.





Lemonbaby said:


> Don't worry about the precision, even that movement should easily be within +/-10s per day. If you bring it to a watchmaker, it can be adjusted to better precision for a few bucks. That said, the general tolerance of that specific movement can't be improved over a certain limit...



Thanks! Not super prioritizing precision, I just don't want to get a watch that is less precise than the average.

My options right now are:
-SNAF77P1
-SRPA17J2
-SNP143P1
-SKP395P1

Im leaning more towards the simpler designs, also what does LY stand for?


----------



## bulb (Jul 14, 2018)

Might be trading some gear around for the White Dial Ceramic Daytona! Wish me luck!


----------



## xzacx (Jul 14, 2018)

bulb said:


> Might be trading some gear around for the White Dial Ceramic Daytona! Wish me luck!



Good call on white - that's the only choice! (Assuming you're getting steel...I think the black looks pretty awesome on the yellow gold, although I'd probably go champagne personally.)

Do you actually have one located?


----------



## bulb (Jul 16, 2018)

xzacx said:


> Good call on white - that's the only choice! (Assuming you're getting steel...I think the black looks pretty awesome on the yellow gold, although I'd probably go champagne personally.)
> 
> Do you actually have one located?



I do indeed, I hope it’s still available by the time I get this deal worked out, but knock on wood everything goes as planned and I can get my Grail!


----------



## xzacx (Jul 16, 2018)

bulb said:


> I do indeed, I hope it’s still available by the time I get this deal worked out, but knock on wood everything goes as planned and I can get my Grail!



Awesome man, hope you're able to get it worked out!


----------



## Lemonbaby (Jul 16, 2018)

bulb said:


> Might be trading some gear around for the White Dial Ceramic Daytona! Wish me luck!


That's gonna be a lot of gear. Hope you have a dealer with short waiting times at hand, I heard of 1 year minimum...


----------



## SamSam (Jul 18, 2018)

bulb said:


> I do indeed, I hope it’s still available by the time I get this deal worked out, but knock on wood everything goes as planned and I can get my Grail!



Good luck on the deal, hopefully buying the gmt will grease the wheels enough to get me on the list and more importantly in a healthy position on it! Luckily I'm not in a rush for it right now.


----------



## bulb (Jul 21, 2018)

Yay, managed to snag that white dial!
In other news, if anyone wants to trade some of my high end gear for watches, hit me up haha!


----------



## RiksRiks (Jul 21, 2018)

JSanta said:


> It means it will wind both by you wearing it and just in case you haven't worn it in a few days, it can be set and hand wound.
> 
> And if you're worried about precision, you either need something with a COSC (or equivalent) movement or go quartz. You're going to gain or lose some time each day with an automatic movement.





Lemonbaby said:


> Don't worry about the precision, even that movement should easily be within +/-10s per day. If you bring it to a watchmaker, it can be adjusted to better precision for a few bucks. That said, the general tolerance of that specific movement can't be improved over a certain limit...



Just a quick update: I snatched an Orient Star WZ0131DK last prime day in Amazon for like 200 USD and it arrived yesterday, I'm really liking it, here are a couple of pics:


----------



## xzacx (Jul 22, 2018)

bulb said:


> Yay, managed to snag that white dial!
> In other news, if anyone wants to trade some of my high end gear for watches, hit me up haha!



Man that's beautiful! Glad you were able to track one down and grab it!


----------



## SamSam (Jul 22, 2018)

bulb said:


> Yay, managed to snag that white dial!
> In other news, if anyone wants to trade some of my high end gear for watches, hit me up haha!



Did you get it via an ad?


----------



## beerandbeards (Jul 22, 2018)

Nice panda


----------



## bulb (Jul 22, 2018)

SamSam said:


> Did you get it via an ad?



Got it from Ocwatchguy, it was new and unregistered, so he registered it in my name. There’s a 5 year waitlist to get it through an AD.


----------



## SamSam (Jul 22, 2018)

bulb said:


> Got it from Ocwatchguy, it was new and unregistered, so he registered it in my name. There’s a 5 year waitlist to get it through an AD.



Now I know why you mentioned selling gear! 

I'm contemplating an explorer 1 while I wait for the gmt


----------



## xzacx (Jul 22, 2018)

SamSam said:


> I'm contemplating an explorer 1 while I wait for the gmt



Explorer 1 is such a great watch. That’s what I initially wanted to get but I ended up thinking it looks a little too small on my wrist. I think it’s the most versatile watch they make though - I’m not really a strap-changer, but they look great on leather too.


----------



## SamSam (Jul 23, 2018)

Exactly, it works with everything! They are well priced in the range, although a sub doesn't cost too much more and the the temptation is always there. But everyone has a sub! My boss has a sub, my big boss has a fake sub and one of my guys has a hulk. I can't just get another black subby!

I've also been looking at steel datejusts (with and without the fluted bezel). But they start creeping into bling territory going against what I saw in the explorer in the first place.


----------



## xzacx (Jul 23, 2018)

SamSam said:


> Exactly, it works with everything! They are well priced in the range, although a sub doesn't cost too much more and the the temptation is always there. But everyone has a sub! My boss has a sub, my big boss has a fake sub and one of my guys has a hulk. I can't just get another black subby!
> 
> I've also been looking at steel datejusts (with and without the fluted bezel). But they start creeping into bling territory going against what I saw in the explorer in the first place.



Datejust can get real blingy real quick with a fluted bezel and jubilee bracelet - too much for me. It's funny though because I love the opulence of a gold Day-Date and want to own one some day haha. 

Anyway, I really tried to avoid getting a Sub for the exact reason you mentioned, but at the end of the day, I just thought it looked best on my wrist. I had a smooth bezel/Oyster bracelet Datejust ordered in with a graphite dial - I wanted to love it, but I liked the Sub so much more in person and to wear. I also think it retains its value a bit better, probably because of that popularity. I did get the no-date version because I thought that was a little more unique (although to most people a Sub is a Sub, is a fake Sub, is a homage Sub) and looks a little cooler. I've been 100% happy with my decision though.


----------



## SamSam (Jul 23, 2018)

Oh I'll definitely try a sub just in case I do become enamoured, I do like the no date. I actually saw a white gold bezelled dj 41 on my way past today and was surprised how much shinier the bezel is in person under the display lights!
I feel too young for a dj right now!


----------



## SamSam (Jul 28, 2018)

I procured the explorer! Absolutely chuffed with it! Now I just need an image host!


----------



## SamSam (Jul 30, 2018)

Here we go!


----------



## p0ke (Jul 30, 2018)

Not intending to hijack the thread or anything, but I'm considering buying a smart watch/band, so I thought this would be a good place to ask which ones are any good. I don't like to wear watches in general, but I thought a smart watch would be more lightweight and do a bit more than just show the time. 

Anyway. I'm looking at the Honor Band 3 at the moment, as I feel that would complement my Honor 9 Lite phone the best. But is it actually any good?

My main preferences for a watch would be:

- Compatible with the Huawei Health/Wear app (because I don't want to run some unknown branded Chinese app in the background). Because of this, I think I'm stuck with buying a Huawei-branded watch / band. 
- Able to notify about messages/calls/etc. (I guess they all do this... )
- Be waterproof, so I can swim with it

I'm not gonna list the general features that all smart watches have, since they all have step counters and heart rate monitors etc.

I was looking at some generic chinese smart bands that cost 1/4 of the official Huawei bands, so if someone knows if those are any good, I'd be glad to know! Mostly I'd love to know whether the Huawei apps are capable of getting data from those without any weird 3rd party apps in between.


----------



## beerandbeards (Aug 10, 2018)

Oris Aquis “Hulk”


----------



## bulb (Aug 11, 2018)

Nice!

Think I might be trading some more gear for a watch! Might finally get my hands on that Omega Dark Side!


----------



## beerandbeards (Aug 12, 2018)

bulb said:


> Nice!
> 
> Think I might be trading some more gear for a watch! Might finally get my hands on that Omega Dark Side!



The black on black speedie? I have a Citizen that’s black on black, although Vader-esque, I find it hard to read. I would also like a speedy but I need something more durable personally.


----------



## bulb (Aug 13, 2018)

beerandbeards said:


> The black on black speedie? I have a Citizen that’s black on black, although Vader-esque, I find it hard to read. I would also like a speedy but I need something more durable personally.


Unless you are talking about the black black variant, they are pretty easy to read. I'd get the regular one. 
What makes you think the Speedmasters aren't durable?


----------



## Lemonbaby (Aug 13, 2018)

Did you try it on? The new Speedys are too high due to the movement IMHO. Tried one, but lost interest when I had it on my arm. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## beerandbeards (Aug 13, 2018)

bulb said:


> Unless you are talking about the black black variant, they are pretty easy to read. I'd get the regular one.
> What makes you think the Speedmasters aren't durable?



I’m rough on things. I bump into things a lot. Plus for work I am constantly washing my hands. The speedie isn’t water resistant and some models use the acrylic crystal, right? Does the Dark Side use Sapphire or Acrylic?

I’m not well versed on speed masters but I don’t think it’d be the best watch for me. I do think they look sweet though!


----------



## Lemonbaby (Aug 13, 2018)

beerandbeards said:


> I’m rough on things. I bump into things a lot. Plus for work I am constantly washing my hands. The speedie isn’t water resistant and some models use the acrylic crystal, right? Does the Dark Side use Sapphire or Acrylic?
> 
> I’m not well versed on speed masters but I don’t think it’d be the best watch for me. I do think they look sweet though!


All models apart from the "original Speedy" (Moonwatch/Professional) use sapphire glasses on the front. AFAIK the newer Speedies (w/ 4.25mm diameter) and Dark Side models should have sapphire on the back as well...

If you bump into things a lot, you should probably go for a G-Shock. There's no quicker way to burn 2k USD than smashing the front glass of a Speedmaster/Submariner.


----------



## beerandbeards (Aug 13, 2018)

Lemonbaby said:


> If you bump into things a lot, you should probably go for a G-Shock. There's no quicker way to burn 2k USD than smashing the front glass of a Speedmaster/Submariner.



Unless I have a meeting I wear a beater Casio


----------



## bulb (Aug 13, 2018)

Lemonbaby said:


> Did you try it on? The new Speedys are too high due to the movement IMHO. Tried one, but lost interest when I had it on my arm. Just my 2 cents...


I did indeed. It's kinda high, but not as bad as some of the panerais or IWCs I have tried, and the sapphire glass makes it so you don't need to worry about scratches. 
Trying it on is what made it one of my grail watches honestly.

Anyways that deal is done and it looks like I should be getting it on Thursday!


----------



## Lemonbaby (Aug 14, 2018)

bulb said:


> I did indeed. It's kinda high, but not as bad as some of the panerais or IWCs I have tried, and the sapphire glass makes it so you don't need to worry about scratches.
> Trying it on is what made it one of my grail watches honestly.
> 
> Anyways that deal is done and it looks like I should be getting it on Thursday!


Nice, man! The Omega guys really stepped up their game over the last years - so many great watches in the lineup...


----------



## xzacx (Aug 14, 2018)

Lemonbaby said:


> Nice, man! The Omega guys really stepped up their game over the last years - so many great watches in the lineup...



I’ve never been into Omega, but totally agree. I think Omega right now is the best that it’s ever been. I’m not sure there are any I’d actually buy - mostly just because there’s other stuff I want more - but I do appreciate it.


----------



## bulb (Aug 14, 2018)

xzacx said:


> I’ve never been into Omega, but totally agree. I think Omega right now is the best that it’s ever been. I’m not sure there are any I’d actually buy - mostly just because there’s other stuff I want more - but I do appreciate it.



Omega is that brand that I mostly want to like more than I actually do when I try them on. The only exceptions so far have been the Dark Side and the Aqua Terra in blue on a bracelet. That one is pure class.


----------



## Lemonbaby (Aug 14, 2018)

I actually stopped liking the AquaTerra when they got rid of the “date frame“ and (even worse) changed the line pattern from vertical to horizontal. Glad I got mine back in the good old days...


----------



## xzacx (Aug 15, 2018)

bulb said:


> Omega is that brand that I mostly want to like more than I actually do when I try them on. The only exceptions so far have been the Dark Side and the Aqua Terra in blue on a bracelet. That one is pure class.



Actually trying stuff on really changes everything, kinda like guitars haha. Works both ways too - there's stuff I never thought I'd like until I tried it on or played it, and ended up loving.


----------



## beerandbeards (Aug 15, 2018)

xzacx said:


> Actually trying stuff on really changes everything, kinda like guitars haha. Works both ways too - there's stuff I never thought I'd like until I tried it on or played it, and ended up loving.



Also just seeing a watch in person can really change your mind. Seeing some of the higher end pieces can convince you that the price is warranted. Then again, you might not.


----------



## bulb (Aug 16, 2018)

The Dark Side is here! Absolutely love it on the wrist!





(won't let me embed, or i'm dumb or both, i'll post pics later)


----------



## beerandbeards (Aug 19, 2018)

@bulb waiting on these Speedie pics....


----------



## Semi-pro (Aug 25, 2018)

While I'm still pondering on my grail, I decided to get myself a Bulova Accutron 214 "Spaceview". It takes a little investigation to find a nicely restored one (there's a sea of all kinds of frankenwatches and clumsy conversions), but wheter this is the real thing or a conversion, it's an absolute joy to look at!


----------



## beerandbeards (Aug 25, 2018)

Semi-pro said:


> While I'm still pondering on my grail, I decided to get myself a Bulova Accutron 214 "Spaceview". It takes a little investigation to find a nicely restored one (there's a sea of all kinds of frankenwatches and clumsy conversions), but wheter this is the real thing or a conversion, it's an absolute joy to look at!



Can you hear the hum of the tuning fork?


----------



## Semi-pro (Aug 25, 2018)

beerandbeards said:


> Can you hear the hum of the tuning fork?



Yes you can! Only if you put it very close to your ear though, so no worries of it being a nuisance at any point  I do catch myself taking a listen to it at least once a day  The pitch is somewhere between the F and F# of the high e-string if anyone's curious.


----------



## beerandbeards (Aug 25, 2018)

Semi-pro said:


> Yes you can! Only if you put it very close to your ear though, so no worries of it being a nuisance at any point  I do catch myself taking a listen to it at least once a day  The pitch is somewhere between the F and F# of the high e-string if anyone's curious.



That’s pretty rad. I have heard that it might be hard to find someone to service those Accutron. I kind of want a gold plated Casio world timer to wear as my dress watch


----------



## bulb (Sep 9, 2018)

beerandbeards said:


> @bulb waiting on these Speedie pics....


Sorry about that!
Here's a quick iPhone pic


----------



## beerandbeards (Sep 10, 2018)

bulb said:


> Sorry about that!
> Here's a quick iPhone pic



Real nice! Looks good on you’re wrist.


----------



## Xaios (Sep 12, 2018)

I've never really been a watch person, but this thread ignited my GAS something fierce over the past couple days. 

After looking around and seeing what's out there, I've come to the determination that the field watch is my preferred style. I particularly like the look of black, white and silver with red accents. As such, there's a couple watches I'm jonesing after:

This is the first:






Alas, given the $1400 CAD price tag and the fact that I'm still pretty fresh out of school, that's not likely to happen for a while. Thankfully, this is almost as good:






The picture doesn't really do the face justice. There's a circle around the hour markings that has a different texture, makes it look really nice from different angles.

Still about $600 CAD, but that's at least manageable.

Good watches are bloody expensive. 

EDIT: Found a Seiko in a similar style. Should be able to get it for about $200 CAD, which is a much easier pill to swallow:


----------



## sakeido (Sep 15, 2018)

Go look at the Hamilton in person first.. the Seiko may look similar in pictures but in person it won't pop like the Hamilton will. 

Anyone have watch winder recommendations? I don't wear my watches on weekends so even with the long reserve power my mechanicals have run down by Monday morning


----------



## Xaios (Sep 17, 2018)

sakeido said:


> Go look at the Hamilton in person first.. the Seiko may look similar in pictures but in person it won't pop like the Hamilton will.


Gotta remember, I live in the Yukon. Looking at watches in person beyond what the local Walmart and tiny little jewellery store with one case of watches just ain't doable. 

I ended up ordering a Seiko, albeit a slightly different one, the SNZG17J1:






While basically the same, it had a few stylistic differences which really pushed it over the top compared to the other SNZG models:
- TiCN coating.
- All-red second hand (all other SNZGs only had red on the end of the second hand).
- Lume on the arabic numerals (the only SNZG where that's the case).
- Slightly higher-end movement.

Made sure to get the MIJ version. Anyone who's an Ibanez enthusiast will understand why. 

Also ordered a leather strap, in case I don't get along with the bracelet.

And yeah, I would certainly like that Hamilton as well, but it just wasn't in the cards. Later I can certainly sell this and get the Hamilton, but for now I think I'll be perfectly happy with this.


----------



## NateFalcon (Sep 17, 2018)

I looked at some Devons, couldn’t find a chrome exo and none of them had any drip from 10 feet away and pretty overpriced IMO. I hate to say it but I got my eye on a Rolex date-just Roman full diamond my buddy has that’s similar to the pic...I think I want something ridiculous to commemorate my son’s passing- he loved bling lol


----------



## xzacx (Sep 17, 2018)

NateFalcon said:


> I looked at some Devons, couldn’t find a chrome exo and none of them had any drip from 10 feet away and pretty overpriced IMO. I hate to say it but I got my eye on a Rolex date-just Roman full diamond my buddy has that’s similar to the pic...I think I want something ridiculous to commemorate my son’s passing- he loved bling lol
> View attachment 64066



I'm a big proponent of doing whatever makes you happy, but if you're going to bust down a steel Date-Just, just know that you're going to get hammered if you ever decide to sell or trade it. So hopefully it's your buddy that's taking the hit haha.


----------



## bulb (Sep 17, 2018)

NateFalcon said:


> I looked at some Devons, couldn’t find a chrome exo and none of them had any drip from 10 feet away and pretty overpriced IMO. I hate to say it but I got my eye on a Rolex date-just Roman full diamond my buddy has that’s similar to the pic...I think I want something ridiculous to commemorate my son’s passing- he loved bling lol
> View attachment 64066


haha wow...how much does something like that run?


----------



## NateFalcon (Sep 17, 2018)

bulb said:


> haha wow...how much does something like that run?


Guy wants 15...he paid close to 20 but I’m trying to get him down to the 12-13 range. It’s honestly the last thing I need but I’m kinda set on something loud and it’s definitely blinding from any angle


----------



## NateFalcon (Sep 17, 2018)

xzacx said:


> I'm a big proponent of doing whatever makes you happy, but if you're going to bust down a steel Date-Just, just know that you're going to get hammered if you ever decide to sell or trade it. So hopefully it's your buddy that's taking the hit haha.


Definitely...I wouldn’t sell it, the guy says he’s only worn it twice so it’s mint and I’d have the back of it engraved with a memorial for my kid...probably “Larry Lives...We Sleep” -in reference to They Live which was his favorite movie


----------



## bulb (Sep 17, 2018)

NateFalcon said:


> Guy wants 15...he paid close to 20 but I’m trying to get him down to the 12-13 range. It’s honestly the last thing I need but I’m kinda set on something loud and it’s definitely blinding from any angle



As the kids say: Yolo swag fam extra
Get it and post pics


----------



## Xaios (Sep 18, 2018)

bulb said:


> As the kids say: Yolo swag fam extra


Yup, now I feel old.


----------



## NateFalcon (Sep 18, 2018)

bulb said:


> As the kids say: Yolo swag fam extra
> Get it and post pics


I’ll fly that shit in the cut, cuddy lol


----------



## 777timesgod (Sep 19, 2018)

I own two watches, one Diesel and one Caterpilar. They are great workhorses and I got them for a ridiculous price years ago. They still look elegant today and gather compliments. Also I can check the time when I am bored by simply using peripheral vision as opposed to whipping out the cell phone and making it obvious.


----------



## Xaios (Sep 19, 2018)

777timesgod said:


> I own two watches, one Diesel and one Caterpilar. They are great workhorses and I got them for a ridiculous price years ago. They still look elegant today and gather compliments. Also I can check the time when I am bored by simply using peripheral vision as opposed to whipping out the cell phone and making it obvious.


----------



## 777timesgod (Sep 20, 2018)

Here are some quick photos of the Diesel one that I am wearing right now. I never correct the date on it, due to always having it in my mind but I think I should get to it eventually. The band is of course not the original one, that one was leather with screw-like buttons on the sides, I did not like it and due to the intense heat here in Cyprus, it made little sense to get a similar one when it got destroyed. The screw-buttons also caused damage to the band each time I wrapped it on my wrist. I opted for a cheaper one so that I can switch easily.


----------



## beerandbeards (Nov 19, 2018)

Oris 80th Anniversary Big Crown Pointer Date

40mm bronze case. I love it!


----------



## Keirosen (Nov 25, 2018)

Holy shit. I don’t feel the need to Necro this, cause well... it’s been pretty consistently posted on. Didn’t know the SS community had so many watch lovers!! Due to life happening and such, I’ve had to get rid of a lot of my watch collection, so it sure is nice to go back and see all these badass pieces in this thread!


----------



## Semi-pro (Nov 29, 2018)

^ no need to bump if we keep it up  I'm confident that I speak for a bunch of us saying that while the guitar/amp/pedal gas isn't bothering, the watch gas it 



beerandbeards said:


> Oris 80th Anniversary Big Crown Pointer Date
> 
> 40mm bronze case. I love it!



Sweet! I was eyeing a Big Crown Pointer Date in the BF craze, but managed to get through without any new purchases. One of the reasons being that I already decided to reward myself with a grail (let's say it's got something to do with divers and Sly Stallone...) after my band finishes the album we're working on, and I kinda got one already because of coming across a sweet deal that propably wouldn't repeat anytime soon. But it's buried in a closet and I'm not allowing myself to touch it before we're done with the album. So, pics coming later! 

Anyway, has any of you heard of the Finnish watchmaker Stepan Sarpaneva? He used to work in Switzerland making watches for local brands until he started making his own watches in the 2000's. His Korona design is stunning, as well as Vetehinen from his "affordable line" called S.U.F (Sarpaneva Uhren Fabrik). Check them out below (serious drool alert!), I don't want to embed any pics because I think one should see how these designs allow such multiple variations:

https://www.google.com/search?q=sar...sPreAhVBBSwKHd6VCtUQ_AUIDigB&biw=1676&bih=936

https://www.google.com/search?q=sar...sPreAhVEjiwKHabMDuYQ_AUIDigB&biw=1676&bih=936


----------



## beerandbeards (Nov 29, 2018)

Semi-pro said:


> (let's say it's got something to do with divers and Sly Stallone...)



When I think stallone, I think Richard Mille... which I don’t think has ever made a diver. Color me interested!


----------



## xzacx (Nov 30, 2018)

beerandbeards said:


> When I think stallone, I think Richard Mille... which I don’t think has ever made a diver. Color me interested!



When I think Stallone, I think Panerai.


----------



## JSanta (Jan 16, 2019)

I kind of took a break from the watch world for a bit, but I'm coming back. I took my Tudor BBB to get the bracelet refitted (yay losing 50 pounds) and tried on a second hand black dial Explorer II. I honestly haven't thought of making another purchase since getting my Tudor a couple of years ago. But the Explorer II really was wonderful. 

It won't happen soon, but I'm thinking either a GMT Master II or Explorer II as a next watch. What's up for next purchases for everyone else?


----------



## beerandbeards (Jan 16, 2019)

JSanta said:


> I kind of took a break from the watch world for a bit, but I'm coming back. I took my Tudor BBB to get the bracelet refitted (yay losing 50 pounds) and tried on a second hand black dial Explorer II. I honestly haven't thought of making another purchase since getting my Tudor a couple of years ago. But the Explorer II really was wonderful.
> 
> It won't happen soon, but I'm thinking either a GMT Master II or Explorer II as a next watch. What's up for next purchases for everyone else?



I’m thinking about starting a savings account and saving 10% of each paycheck. I think the Rolex Datejust 41 with the grey dial would be awesome. It’d take a few years but the feeling of saving would be epic


----------



## bulb (Jan 16, 2019)

JSanta said:


> I kind of took a break from the watch world for a bit, but I'm coming back. I took my Tudor BBB to get the bracelet refitted (yay losing 50 pounds) and tried on a second hand black dial Explorer II. I honestly haven't thought of making another purchase since getting my Tudor a couple of years ago. But the Explorer II really was wonderful.
> 
> It won't happen soon, but I'm thinking either a GMT Master II or Explorer II as a next watch. What's up for next purchases for everyone else?


Right now the Nomos, Daytona and Dark Side have me well covered. If I get anything else I think a white face Explorer II would be sweet, but part of me just wants to save up for something dumb like an A Lange & Sohne Datograph


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jan 16, 2019)

I nabbed this guy for under $500 for Christmas.


----------



## JSanta (Jan 16, 2019)

bulb said:


> Right now the Nomos, Daytona and Dark Side have me well covered. If I get anything else I think a white face Explorer II would be sweet, but part of me just wants to save up for something dumb like an A Lange & Sohne Datograph



Did you see what Lange introduced at SIHH this year? The new Zeitwork is obviously a stunner, but this is the one that really caught my attention: https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/a-lange-and-sohne-lange-1-25th-anniversary-introducing 

Not something that will probably ever be in the cards for me (any Lange honestly), but I do love them. You've already got a killer 3 watch collection, something like a Lange or JLC would be fantastic. 

I'm going back and forth between a GMT Master II or the Explorer II. I like the really understated look of the Explorer II, so I will probably get one of those, but it will need the orange 24 hour hand.


----------



## JSanta (Jan 16, 2019)

beerandbeards said:


> I’m thinking about starting a savings account and saving 10% of each paycheck. I think the Rolex Datejust 41 with the grey dial would be awesome. It’d take a few years but the feeling of saving would be epic



Gray dial Datejust is probably my favorite one they make right now. Sounds like a damn good goal to me!


----------



## xzacx (Jan 16, 2019)

JSanta said:


> I kind of took a break from the watch world for a bit, but I'm coming back. I took my Tudor BBB to get the bracelet refitted (yay losing 50 pounds) and tried on a second hand black dial Explorer II. I honestly haven't thought of making another purchase since getting my Tudor a couple of years ago. But the Explorer II really was wonderful.
> 
> It won't happen soon, but I'm thinking either a GMT Master II or Explorer II as a next watch. What's up for next purchases for everyone else?



I got to try on a Sky-Dweller recently and as much as I like how they look, I think it's just too big for me—diameter is perfect, but too thick. That got me thinking about a 41mm Royal Oak, which I've always loved, but the popularity of the Offshores kinda turned me off to AP a little. A 15400ST is pretty much perfect for my tastes though. Little more expensive than a steel Sky-Dweller, with a lot less cool complications, but I think that's what I'm going to save up for.


----------



## bulb (Jan 17, 2019)

JSanta said:


> Did you see what Lange introduced at SIHH this year? The new Zeitwork is obviously a stunner, but this is the one that really caught my attention: https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/a-lange-and-sohne-lange-1-25th-anniversary-introducing
> 
> Not something that will probably ever be in the cards for me (any Lange honestly), but I do love them. You've already got a killer 3 watch collection, something like a Lange or JLC would be fantastic.
> 
> I'm going back and forth between a GMT Master II or the Explorer II. I like the really understated look of the Explorer II, so I will probably get one of those, but it will need the orange 24 hour hand.


I think the explorer II is going to be the next "hot" rolex in a few years, so I'd say getting one now might not be the worst investment. I like the extra functionality of the GMT Master II but that bubble is already in full swing for the Pepsi/Rootbeer ones, I think a white Explorer II with an Orange strap would look really epic and unique.

Also that Lange is gorgeous but the Datograph is the one I would have to get, if I had the means, which I don't, unless of course I could somehow afford or justify a Perpetual Datograph haha...


----------



## pott (Jan 17, 2019)

I'm SERIOUSLY considering a Nomos Club.

I'm new to the watch game and I have little-to-no interest in dress, diver, or chrono watches. Field watches is what gets me, since it makes it much easier to wear casually.
That leaves very little choice, and I'm not seeing that much interesting in a Hamilton Khaki.

The Club 38 Campus however, reaaaally ticks it for me... https://nomos-glashuette.com/en/club/club-38-campus-night-736.
What other watches do you guys think may be interesting in the same vein, that I may have missed?

If I had to get a dress watch I'm looking at a Frederique Constant Slimline... but that's not until I need to wear suits more than once every other year.


----------



## JSanta (Jan 17, 2019)

bulb said:


> I think the explorer II is going to be the next "hot" rolex in a few years, so I'd say getting one now might not be the worst investment. I like the extra functionality of the GMT Master II but that bubble is already in full swing for the Pepsi/Rootbeer ones, I think a white Explorer II with an Orange strap would look really epic and unique.
> 
> Also that Lange is gorgeous but the Datograph is the one I would have to get, if I had the means, which I don't, unless of course I could somehow afford or justify a Perpetual Datograph haha...



The Datograph is probably my favorite Lange currently offered, other than some of their stunning one-offs or very limited productions. Several beautiful complications without the dial looking like a mess. The way the watch accurately manages the moon phases is an absolute thing of beauty.

If my next promotion happens soon, and along with my new position as adjunct faculty, getting the Explorer II will become a very feasible reality.


----------



## JSanta (Jan 17, 2019)

pott said:


> I'm SERIOUSLY considering a Nomos Club.
> 
> I'm new to the watch game and I have little-to-no interest in dress, diver, or chrono watches. Field watches is what gets me, since it makes it much easier to wear casually.
> That leaves very little choice, and I'm not seeing that much interesting in a Hamilton Khaki.
> ...



LOVE the small seconds complication on the Club 38. I'm sure others will have good suggestions, but IWC does make some really great watches that have a similar look to the Nomos, but at the price of the Club 38, I don't think you're going to find a nicer looking, better built watch. No brainer to go with the Nomos if you dig it.


----------



## beerandbeards (Jan 17, 2019)

pott said:


> I'm SERIOUSLY considering a Nomos Club.
> 
> I'm new to the watch game and I have little-to-no interest in dress, diver, or chrono watches. Field watches is what gets me, since it makes it much easier to wear casually.
> That leaves very little choice, and I'm not seeing that much interesting in a Hamilton Khaki.
> ...



As field watches go, a lot of love goes to the Seiko SARB017. They were discontinued so the price is going up in them but a cool looking field watch.


----------



## xzacx (Jan 17, 2019)

pott said:


> I'm new to the watch game and I have little-to-no interest in dress, diver, or chrono watches. Field watches is what gets me, since it makes it much easier to wear casually.
> That leaves very little choice, and I'm not seeing that much interesting in a Hamilton Khaki.
> 
> The Club 38 Campus however, reaaaally ticks it for me... https://nomos-glashuette.com/en/club/club-38-campus-night-736.
> What other watches do you guys think may be interesting in the same vein, that I may have missed?



Explorer 1 is the benchmark for me when it comes to field watches. Super versatile too if you want to put it on a strap. I think someone in this thread actually got one recently if I remember right.


----------



## JSanta (Jan 17, 2019)

xzacx said:


> Explorer 1 is the benchmark for me when it comes to field watches. Super versatile too if you want to put it on a strap. I think someone in this thread actually got one recently if I remember right.



Completely agree, though the price difference between the two is significant. In terms of a nearly perfect watch, the Explorer I is basically it.


----------



## beerandbeards (Feb 8, 2019)

@bulb what watch were wearing in “Blood Eagle” video? Speedie?


----------



## bulb (Feb 8, 2019)

beerandbeards said:


> @bulb what watch were wearing in “Blood Eagle” video? Speedie?


Dark side of the moon. Seemed fitting haha


----------



## beerandbeards (Feb 8, 2019)

bulb said:


> Dark side of the moon. Seemed fitting haha



I only was looking to see your watch based on our discussions in this thread but you can’t miss that Spencer is also wearing a watch. Do you know what he was wearing? Seemed to have a large dial without many distinguishing marks.


----------



## beerandbeards (Mar 13, 2019)

Anyone see that 50th Anniversary Omega Moonwatch?!


----------



## sezna (Mar 13, 2019)

beerandbeards said:


> Anyone see that 50th Anniversary Omega Moonwatch?!


Oh my god I just saw it.







Looks like it will run around $32k.


----------



## beerandbeards (Mar 20, 2019)

It’s Baselworld time and.... Tudor released a modded Seiko sKX


----------



## sezna (Mar 20, 2019)

beerandbeards said:


> It’s Baselworld time and.... Tudor released a modded Seiko sKX


It looks so bad but at least tudor is trying unique things haha


----------



## beerandbeards (Mar 21, 2019)

sezna said:


> It looks so bad but at least tudor is trying unique things haha


The lug to lug width is monstrous. It seems like it’d be hanging over anyone’s width. 

You are right though. Most companies just add a different color dial or bezel to an existing watch and call it a day


----------



## sezna (Mar 21, 2019)

beerandbeards said:


> The lug to lug width is monstrous. It seems like it’d be hanging over anyone’s width.
> 
> You are right though. Most companies just add a different color dial or bezel to an existing watch and call it a day


also nice that its a fairly faithful heritage release, it is nice that they’re not ignoring their heritage lines. I applaud the faithfulness to heritage but will never get this watch


----------



## xzacx (Apr 1, 2019)

I know this isn't a watch respected by "real" watch people, but I love the new J12—the see-thru case back and that new rotor are killer looking. Too expensive for what it is (and the fact they don't hold value real great), but also a lot more affordable than most of the stuff I want.


----------



## pott (Apr 10, 2019)

#firstworldproblemmoment for me...

I got my Hamilton Khaki Field; I like the size and the way it fits on my wrist, but it's not my favorite Field Watch design.

Today I received a Seiko SKX013, a slightly smaller 007, but while it has the same diameter as the Hamy, I really did NOT how it sits on my wrist. The bezel means the dial appears way too small. It's going back. 

I'm ideally looking for a GMT next, since the Seiko didn't work out, perhaps with Diver looks (Diver specs are not needed). In a perfect world, it'd look like a Seiko SNK80X (man do these look AMAZING, and are so cheap...) but the closest to that is a Sinn 856, of which I am seriously wanting the S version (the 857 looks stunning, but may be too big).

Failing this, my next big occasion may see me get that Tudor Black Bay GMT. That thing is seriously gorgeous. Not even sure it'd ever fit my style. But wow.

Anything else I should consider?


----------



## sezna (Apr 10, 2019)

pott said:


> #firstworldproblemmoment for me...
> 
> I got my Hamilton Khaki Field; I like the size and the way it fits on my wrist, but it's not my favorite Field Watch design.
> 
> ...


Your price range is all over the place there! If you're looking into a Black Bay GMT as an alternative to an skx013, I'm unsure why you'd go the skx route in the first place haha. I think the black bay GMT is great, but the real hot talk on the block is the Black Bay 58. Not a GMT, but it is thinner than other BBs and oh so pretty.

If you must have a GMT, don't forget to consider Omega's offering and Grand Seiko's GMT stuff.


----------



## pott (Apr 12, 2019)

You're not wrong!

Budget isn't really the issue; looks are. I do love the Tudor GMT, but my favorite watches are Field watches. GMT options there are more limited.

Grand Seiko's a great and interesting option... I have looked at them and I am almost in love with the SBGM221 (https://www.grand-seiko.com/us-en/collections/sbgm221g). It may be still too classy for my...ahem. Style. Or lack thereof. Eh this is a metalheads forum, and while I don't wish to speak for others, it may be a common limitations for those of us not in casual-dress jobs 

Omega used to make some Seamaster with UTC complications, not sure if they still do. A used one is definitely on my list too


----------



## Semi-pro (Apr 23, 2019)

I kinda like the new Black Bay chrono, although lately I've also been drooling over the new Heuer Autavia chronographs. Can't get the looks and the fact that they've got a new in-house (vertical clutch) movement out of my head...

Anyway, forgot to post my latest acquisition which was a gift to myself for completing my band's album (now in the mix so the watch shall finally be parked on my wrist!)



xzacx said:


> When I think Stallone, I think Panerai.



That's right! Such a versatile watch with different straps:


----------



## pott (May 3, 2019)

That is NICE!
Panerais are way too large for me (and their smaller models too inaccessible) but they're one cool brand...

Those Black Bay chronos look INSANE. I absolutely love them.

I went the next step in the hobby yesterday; I found someone who looked two of the watches that got me interested, so I jumped on both! Next week I shall, all things going well, own these gorgeous pieces:
* Nomos Club Manual: https://nomos-glashuette.com/en/club/club-campus-38-735 
* Sinn 856UTC automatic: https://www.sinn.de/en/Modell/856_UTC.htm 

Honestly the only thing I could really think of owning after this would be a Black Bay. They're just insanely gorgeous.


----------



## c7spheres (May 4, 2019)

I love timepieces and watches etc. I just can't afford any of the stuff I want.


----------



## Xaios (May 12, 2019)

I stopped wearing the watch I bought last year (Seiko SNZG17J1, love it) several months ago because I was experiencing pain in my arm for quite a while. Thankfully now that's sorted and I finally feel comfortable wearing one again. Even though I only had it for a short amount of time before I had to stop wearing it, I definitely missed the heft of it on my wrist, and wearing it again feels warmly familiar, despite having gone the grand majority of my life without wearing a watch.

In a move that I'm sure will lead to my ultimate and untimely demise, I'm starting to look into picking up something a little dressier. Maybe a Seiko Presage or a Tissot.


----------



## sezna (Jun 1, 2019)

Came in today


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jun 1, 2019)

Anyone rocking the Casio G Steel? I'm a simple man who usually wears a black plastic Pro Trek but looking to snazz it up.


----------



## pott (Jun 30, 2019)

Aaand here it is. It's Japanese and it's Quartz. It also makes me incredibly happy to wear!
My original top choice was the SBGN001, but those are just... gone. I tried this without much hope, but it wears just perfectly for me.


----------



## sakeido (Jul 4, 2019)

This question is only vaguely watch related 

but me and the GF are trying to put the finishing touches on the family room. We need a big ass clock and I want it to be look like a mechanical watch, with a moving action and everything. All the ones we found local in stores looked super cheap with non-moving gears, and the ones online tend to not say if the gears move or not 

Suggestions?


----------



## beerandbeards (Jul 11, 2019)

sakeido said:


> This question is only vaguely watch related
> 
> but me and the GF are trying to put the finishing touches on the family room. We need a big ass clock and I want it to be look like a mechanical watch, with a moving action and everything. All the ones we found local in stores looked super cheap with non-moving gears, and the ones online tend to not say if the gears move or not
> 
> Suggestions?




Check out antique shops. I have one locally that’s has quite of collection of mechanical wall and grandfather clocks.


----------



## ramses (Jul 20, 2019)

https://www.instagram.com/p/B0Ka4xRCjIW/

Speedmaster Pro with the 321 movement is back.

Decision has been made.


----------



## Semi-pro (Jul 22, 2019)

sakeido said:


> but me and the GF are trying to put the finishing touches on the family room. We need a big ass clock and I want it to be look like a mechanical watch, with a moving action and everything. All the ones we found local in stores looked super cheap with non-moving gears, and the ones online tend to not say if the gears move or not



If money is no option, check out the Atmos by JLC: https://www.jaeger-lecoultre.com/us/en/watches/atmos.html


----------



## sezna (Jul 24, 2019)

Semi-pro said:


> If money is no option, check out the Atmos by JLC: https://www.jaeger-lecoultre.com/us/en/watches/atmos.html


There's a lot of these on the used market. I'd look there.


----------



## protest (Jul 28, 2019)

Didn't know this thread existed!

If anything is interested I might be selling a Tag Carrera Day-Date on the older Carrera bracelet for a reasonable price.


----------



## SamSam (Aug 7, 2019)

Yesterday I bought a Black Bay 59 on a whim when I saw my local dealer had one on display.

Today my dealer calls me and tells me that my spot on the list for a new Batman jubilee has come up and it's here tomorrow...

Coincidence? I think not


----------



## vilk (Aug 7, 2019)

I keep nearly clicking this thread because I think it says _Anyone Into Witches_?

Not that I'm into Wicca or any silly crap like that; I just like tv/movies about witches. Like the Witches of Eastwick. Or Practical Magic. Hocus Pocus, Sabrina, Charmed...

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 7, 2019)

vilk said:


> Thank you for your _time_.


----------



## beerandbeards (Aug 8, 2019)

SamSam said:


> Yesterday I bought a Black Bay 59 on a whim when I saw my local dealer had one on display.
> 
> Today my dealer calls me and tells me that my spot on the list for a new Batman jubilee has come up and it's here tomorrow...
> 
> Coincidence? I think not



Definitely not coincidence. The games Rolex plays is frustrating


----------



## xzacx (Aug 8, 2019)

beerandbeards said:


> Definitely not coincidence. The games Rolex plays is frustrating



But on the bright side, a chance to buy a Batman jubilee for retail is a game I'd be happy to play.


----------



## SamSam (Aug 8, 2019)

I got two high demand watches at retail price and thankfully didn't have to wait an excessively long period for the batman so overall I am pretty chuffed!


----------



## cult (Aug 9, 2019)

I've recently fallen in love with the Heuer Calibre 18.
It's not in production anymore and I can find just one used in germany and it's around 400 miles away. Also, I'm not too keen on getting a (to me) grail watch as my first luxury watch.






For my 30th birthday next year I think I'm gonna pick up a manual wind.
Has anyone got experience with the Junghans Meister?
I love the one with the light dial and the small second:


----------



## bulb (Aug 11, 2019)

Snagged a Zenith El Primero


----------



## Xaios (Aug 11, 2019)

Noice.


----------



## pott (Aug 11, 2019)

That Tag chrono looks really good!

As for the El Primero; there are no other Chronos out there with that much pedigree. Super nice!


----------



## pott (Aug 11, 2019)

This is where I'm at right now; super into Grand Seiko.


The chrono was a present from my parents YEARS ago. I never really wore it. It doesn't look half bad though it's not quite my style. 

I still need to learn how to take pictures...


----------



## cult (Aug 12, 2019)

Sinn is actually manufacturing their watches about 20 minutes from where I live... great watches, awesome for the money especially!


----------



## beerandbeards (Aug 13, 2019)

Zenith Bronze pilot is on my wishlist


----------



## bulb (Aug 13, 2019)

pott said:


> This is where I'm at right now; super into Grand Seiko.
> View attachment 71859
> 
> The chrono was a present from my parents YEARS ago. I never really wore it. It doesn't look half bad though it's not quite my style.
> ...


Your SOTC inspired to get a watch box and take a pic (think I got the same one on Amazon haha)


----------



## pott (Aug 14, 2019)

Ha! I just saw that one on Reddit! That's a really cool set, with The One Proper Daytona... Nice!

If you're still on the lookout for a great GMT AND Grand Seiko, I can wholeheartedly recommend their SBGN series. The coolest quartz around. My SBGN001 is rated +/- 5 seconds a year!
The SBGE201 and their Mt Iwate GMTs are rather awesome too. I'd love a Spring Drive GMT!


----------



## xzacx (Aug 14, 2019)

bulb said:


> Snagged a Zenith El Primero



This is a 45mm version right? Does it feel huge? I came across the all-black version with the rubber strap recently for what I felt was a great price, but I was worried it'd be too big. I don't even wear my Sub that much, which is a decent amount smaller, and I think the reason is it's just a little too big for me to be comfortable with—especially the thickness. I'll probably be happiest with something a little thinner, so I will probably eventually just save up for a Royal Oak.


----------



## bulb (Aug 14, 2019)

pott said:


> Ha! I just saw that one on Reddit! That's a really cool set, with The One Proper Daytona... Nice!
> 
> If you're still on the lookout for a great GMT AND Grand Seiko, I can wholeheartedly recommend their SBGN series. The coolest quartz around. My SBGN001 is rated +/- 5 seconds a year!
> The SBGE201 and their Mt Iwate GMTs are rather awesome too. I'd love a Spring Drive GMT!


Honestly if I find a lightly used SBGE201 at a good price, I'll probably jump on that! Same goes for Mt Iwate haha.


----------



## bulb (Aug 14, 2019)

xzacx said:


> This is a 45mm version right? Does it feel huge? I came across the all-black version with the rubber strap recently for what I felt was a great price, but I was worried it'd be too big. I don't even wear my Sub that much, which is a decent amount smaller, and I think the reason is it's just a little too big for me to be comfortable with—especially the thickness. I'll probably be happiest with something a little thinner, so I will probably eventually just save up for a Royal Oak.



You know what's weird is I thought it would be too big, it's 45.5mm! And I'm not a fan of massive watches. I love the idea of a Big Pilot or a Panerai or even some of the Tag Calibre stuff, but their 44-45mm just looks comically large on my wrist. I don't know if it's the lug design or what exactly but the Zenith seems to work on my wrist, yes it's about as big as I could comfortably go, but I actually think it looks good. If you get a chance to try one out on your wrist you might have the same experience!


----------



## xzacx (Aug 14, 2019)

bulb said:


> You know what's weird is I thought it would be too big, it's 45.5mm! And I'm not a fan of massive watches. I love the idea of a Big Pilot or a Panerai or even some of the Tag Calibre stuff, but their 44-45mm just looks comically large on my wrist. I don't know if it's the lug design or what exactly but the Zenith seems to work on my wrist, yes it's about as big as I could comfortably go, but I actually think it looks good. If you get a chance to try one out on your wrist you might have the same experience!




Yeah, I definitely need to check one out in person, because I really like the look of this one...


----------



## pott (Oct 3, 2019)

New G-shock: cheap and looks great! It's sold-out virtually worldwide however...


----------



## Xaios (Nov 6, 2019)

Put a preorder in on a watch that I've been looking at for a while now, the Helm Vanuatu. Microbrand diver, nothing crazy expensive but a) I love how tooltastic it looks (although yes, it certainly takes inspiration from Sinn and Marathon) and b) given the quality of the construction it's an incredibly good value. Unfortunately I'll be waiting approximately 8 months for it, but they're pretty much non-existent on the secondary market except with a steep markup. Given that they're a microbrand and not a company like Rolex that could easily put enough product on the market to satisfy demand if they wanted to, I'm inclined to give them a pass. A pic from the website:


----------



## pott (Nov 12, 2019)

That looks great! It reminds me a little of some of Sinn's most utilitarian divers, as you called-out. It's those big hands.

I was just in China for a couple weeks and snagged a Grand Seiko SBGE201. I had been wanting that model for a LONG time. I will take some pictures eventually.
Watches tend to be cheaper outside of the US, as their MSRP INCLUDE Taxes and, for non-local brands, are typically extremely close to the US' where the sales tax is ADDED to the same price.
And then they'll de-tax it as well.

https://www.grand-seiko.com/us-en/collections/sbge201g


----------



## Xaios (Nov 12, 2019)

pott said:


> I was just in China for a couple weeks and snagged a Grand Seiko SBGE201.


Duuuuude. There are 2 Grand Seikos that are grail watches for me. One of them is the SBGA211 (Snowflake), and that's the other one. Congrats on an awesome purchase!


----------



## pott (Nov 12, 2019)

Thank you! I also would love a Snowflake, but it doesn't fit my dress style AT ALL which is a shame. The SBGE201, however, is much more casual.


----------



## pott (May 15, 2021)

A few additions (Zenith, Breitling, Sinn) and an old faithful (Grand Seiko quartz GMT).


----------



## jaxadam (May 15, 2021)

MkII DRSD


----------

